# Home Goods/TJ Maxx/Marshalls 2018



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

I think last year it was TJ Maxx that first had Halloween items out the end of July and then Marshalls quickly followed. User ScaryMom reported that the set date for Home Goods was August 17 in 2017.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Generally, across the board I felt many stores scaled back the Halloween stuff last year.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I agree about last year, nothing that really screamed at me. Usually there are at least 3 to 4 items I keep going back for to see if I can find ( things seen in pics here on the forum) last year there was not one thing I felt the need to look for. My store never really did get in the quality or quantity of merch like it has in years past. 
So like you my fingers are crossed this year is better.

And yes last year TJ Maxx had stuff out first, by weeks if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I felt like I got some great things from TJ Maxx stores last year, but I was lucky in that I was able to hit a bunch of stores throughout the state while conducting other business. I didn’t see these items at most of the stores, so I can see where it would be hit or miss if you were only able to go to a couple of local stores. My favorites were the tarot pillows and witch kiosk sign.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I didn't buy much last year at Homegoods either, but still my favorite place to stalk for Halloween stuff!


----------



## Lot13 (May 27, 2014)

I have seen a lot of postings in other groups for the past week or two that Home Goods and At Home both have Halloween in the stores. We don't have either of those stores where I live so I can't post any pics. But if you have one near you, please post those pics!


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Looking forward to what they have this year.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

A new one opened recently closer to me than the one I usually stalk, can't wait to see what they get.


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

Really crossing my fingers to get one of the Edgar Allen Poe busts this year!


----------



## MidnightNeverSleeps (Jul 16, 2018)

I have a Edgar Allen Poe bust from several years ago I am selling this year. If you don't find one, let me know.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Right now most stores here are in Back to School mode but the new At Home just opened & it has Halloween AND Christmas.


----------



## Dreadful (Aug 9, 2016)

I saw the first signs of Halloween items in my local TJMaxx/Homegoods combo store yesterday. Skull glassware. Nothing else but summer stuff is heavily on clearance and pushed out in front of the store because they're trying to make room for the fall items that are coming.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I wonder what busts they’ll have this year. I kinda went crazy on them last year because I was making up for the previous year where I didn’t buy any. They always have pretty cool busts.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Hoping for more vintage looking items. I really want to do a vintage themed Halloween one of these years damn it.


----------



## dearheart (Aug 23, 2017)

I was at a HomeGoods today and a manager told me they would be getting Halloween this week or next! He said his particular store would likely get it next week (something about their trucks being late?) and most stores getting it this week. I can't wait!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I almost hope they don't have any new busts this year or they're too big (like the double ones) because I love them & I'm compelled to buy them if I see them even though I don't need any more of them!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

yay!! i'll be making some Home Goods rounds on my road trip this weekend!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> I almost hope they don't have any new busts this year or they're too big (like the double ones) because I love them & I'm compelled to buy them if I see them even though I don't need any more of them!!


Haha me either! I bought way too many last year, and 2 of them were the double ones.....Frankenstein & his bride, and the vampire couple, which is one of my favorites. I just don’t have enough room for them all! I’m sure I’ll buy more though if they are of the same size/quality. I will just have to rotate them in my displays and keep the others in the garage, which thankfully can be stored there without risk of damage,


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> I almost hope they don't have any new busts this year or they're too big (like the double ones) because I love them & I'm compelled to buy them if I see them even though I don't need any more of them!!


This is so true! I really don't need anymore (keeps repeating to self)


----------



## McCall72 (Jul 11, 2014)

I find that I rarely buy anything there Halloween wise, but I LOVE looking.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

And it begins! TJMAXX


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

zip...nada...zilch in Bangor Maine this morning.


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

Omg I need that little candy bowl mummy!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I remember this time last year I was hitting all of the stores trying to find that elusive Deadgar bust, and I got to them all just before they started putting out Halloween, so I had to make the rounds again the following week. I’m not doing that this year, I swear!


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

Lot13 said:


> I have seen a lot of postings in other groups for the past week or two that Home Goods and At Home both have Halloween in the stores. We don't have either of those stores where I live so I can't post any pics. But if you have one near you, please post those pics! <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


Well traveled to at home in PA I live in Maryland but I was desparate to find this cat/witch!


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> I almost hope they don't have any new busts this year or they're too big (like the double ones) because I love them & I'm compelled to buy them if I see them even though I don't need any more of them!!


 I totally agree! 

Home Goods is a MUST on my Halloween shopping travels. I was actually relieved that I didn't get too much there in 2017 -- I have so much Halloween decor and I sometimes dread where I am going to store the current year's finds.

I always find room, though.


----------



## dearheart (Aug 23, 2017)

I checked HomeGoods and TJ Maxx Wednesday night and saw nothing, but did spot one little thing Halloween-y at Marshall’s yesterday- these little Happy Halloween glasses. Enough to get me excited!


----------



## craftylittlewitch (May 13, 2015)

Nothing in my area for HG, TJ Maxx, Marshalls. Trying to quell my urge to go in every single day and see if there’s been any movement. It does help that for some reason, my Michaels already has more than half their stuff out (they are always, always last). So I get to distract myself with that as I wait. HG is always one of my favorite places for decor-type stuff. I feel like I always find at least one or two things there that I can get away with leaving out year-round.


----------



## trickster (Aug 24, 2015)

Found these at a local AtHome Store. My goal this year was to limit my spending as I am running out of room but could not resist these beauties.







View attachment 553937


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

I also look forward to new items, hopefully there is some neat ones!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I went to 2 Homegoods yesterday and nothing, but there were some empty shelves, so hopefully soon!!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Checking tjmaxx's site when suddenly a witch broom!







or a feather duster......
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...rId=NS1003538&pos=1:37&N=842114098+2179804981


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Checking tjmaxx's site when suddenly a witch broom!
> View attachment 554271
> 
> or a feather duster......
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...rId=NS1003538&pos=1:37&N=842114098+2179804981



Hahaha....yeah, I’d say feather duster!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

It definitely fooled me for a minute haha. If there was a fourth Sanderson sister, maybe she would ride that. Mary rode a vacuum!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Judging from the previous posts, it sounds like we should have a support group for our Halloween bust addiction. I shouldn't even step into a Home Goods store.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I shouldn't either. This is why & this doesn't include the Skelly Bride, the Mummy & Frankenstein:


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

Yup about to run to my nearest homegoods and seen a nice post for Tuesday morning! Gonna go check that out too! It is def an addiction. But I love it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> I shouldn't either. This is why & this doesn't include the Skelly Bride, the Mummy & Frankenstein:
> 
> View attachment 554329



Awwww man I missed out on all of those....I would LOVE to find the 2 on the left and the one on the far right! Even though I have plenty as it is, I would find room for those! I just think they were made nicer then, had nicer bases, etc. I’ll have to take a pic of all of mine gathered together when I bring them out of storage....


----------



## Lucy08 (Jul 22, 2013)

My HomeGoods has a few things out today! Mostly pumpkins, but it’s a start!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I think I've done some repainting on all but the center one, my husband did that one. Thankfully I don't like the double busts, not that I have room for them anyway. Deadgar, Oscar Wilde, the vampires, & the few others didn't thrill me either so my current count is only 8.

ONLY 8!!LOL!!

I'd love to see a single, stand alone Bride to go with the stand alone Frankenstein instead of the double bust sets. Even if I loved the double busts I wouldn't buy them, I just don't have room for them. I like the singles because I can stick them together or put them by themselves. I actually only put out Frankenstein last year because I just didn't wanna haul all of them up & back down.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah you definitely need some massive display space to put those double busts! Last year I bought the vampire couple and the Frankenstein & bride couple but only displayed the vampire one because I had no place to put the other. Oh and let’s not forget the bride and groom skeletons, which are single busts, although they’re much bigger than the other busts they’ve sold, so they need a large display space, too.

With that said though, I guess when you have a Halloween obsession and buy whatever you want, your collection tends to overflow with no room to display it all....unless you live in a mansion!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

*Headless Horseman Snowglobe*

Available online at TJ Maxx. 14.99


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks for posting this. I just bought this online. Website says "almost gone" so anyone interested should act fast. Search for Halloween to find it quickly on the website. Can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

*MOD NOTE: Combining mention of TJ Maxx items into this thread and renaming as Home Goods/TJ Maxx/Marshalls as these stores are related and often in the same locations and receive same/similar items from shared parent company. Will help to keep all mentions of similar items that may be possible to score from any of the three stores together!*


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

*Headless Horseman Snowglobe*

For those looking for the Headless Horseman Snowglobe you might be able to get one online....
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...31642?colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:35&N=2716206905


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

One of the Marshalls nearby has three fall decor tables out (2 of Halloween specific items). They have a fun vintage inspired sculpture for $60:


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow looks like vintage inspired is the theme this year across many of the stores!


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Wow looks like vintage inspired is the theme this year across many of the stores!


That and knocking off Grandin Road items!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> Thanks for posting this. I just bought this online. Website says "almost gone" so anyone interested should act fast. Search for Halloween to find it quickly on the website. Can't wait to see it in person!
> View attachment 554737




Awwwwwww man I can’t believe I missed out on this! I just searched hi and lo on the site and it’s gone


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

HereForTheBoose said:


> That and knocking off Grandin Road items!




Haha yeah that, too!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Home Goods had like 25 witches. Probably from last year. Hope its not a sign. Last year I swear I counted over 100 witches in there at once. Not much else really. Couple of snowglobes and pumpkins. Hope to find the oscar wilde bust sitting on the stack of skulls this year.


----------



## halloweenbirthdaygirl (Aug 3, 2018)

Baaaaahahahahahah


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

HereForTheBoose said:


> View attachment 554871


I so want to go to Marshalls, but we won't get a store until September.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m so bummed I missed this! I’ve been wanting one of these since they first had them but was never able to get my hands on one of them


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I stopped by a TJ Maxx and a HomeGoods store today. Both had a couple of shelves of Halloween, but just the basics. Nothing to write home about yet, but good stuff will start trickling in soon I’m sure. A lot of it seemed to be the leftovers from last year.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Tried a Home Goods today... this was it... it was up in the kitchen section instead of middle-back where they usually put it...


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

I liked this resin witch hat that's attached to the stack of books under it. Also took some shots of kitchen towels.















View attachment 555011


----------



## OscarBelle (Aug 4, 2018)

Nothing yet I want to take home, but this guy is cute for those of you that are looking for a musical globe.


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

HereForTheBoose said:


> I
> View attachment 555013


Ooh, that kitties towel! Was this at Marshalls?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh no...cute kitchen towels...a current weakness of mine!!!


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

MissT said:


> Ooh, that kitties towel! Was this at Marshalls?


Yup, but I'm sure you know TJ Maxx and Home Goods will carry some of the same exact items, so I'd be on the lookout at all three if you like something.



RCIAG said:


> Oh no...cute kitchen towels...a current weakness of mine!!!


I'm a sucker for cats and birds in clothes and costumes.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

For some reason they seem to be a "must buy" for me lately. They store easily, they're fairly inexpensive, when they're old I can chop them up or throw them away. I actually use them too, I don't have any that are "for special" they get used.


----------



## dearheart (Aug 23, 2017)

I’ve been checking out our local TJs and Marshall’s. Just a little bit so far- I can’t wait to get dishware, towels and that kind of thing! Here are some pics. I have toddlers so I love all the sweet (and unbreakable!) felted stuff!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

dearheart said:


> I’ve been checking out our local TJs and Marshall’s. Just a little bit so far- I can’t wait to get dishware, towels and that kind of thing! Here are some pics. I have toddlers so I love all the sweet (and unbreakable!) felted stuff!


Dang it! I wasn't buying anything this year but can't turn down a good cat in witch hat.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I passed on the cat in the hat yesterday and regret it. I hope it’s there tomorrow!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

OscarBelle said:


> Nothing yet I want to take home, but this guy is cute for those of you that are looking for a musical globe.
> View attachment 555025


Pier 1 has a really cool pumpkin similar to the globe you posted
https://www.pier1.com/led-light-up-...&start=0&sz=120&showAll=252&origin=gridswatch


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

dearheart said:


> I’ve been checking out our local TJs and Marshall’s. Just a little bit so far- I can’t wait to get dishware, towels and that kind of thing! Here are some pics. I have toddlers so I love all the sweet (and unbreakable!) felted stuff!


I hope my stores have that cute mummy!


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

That cat in the hat! So cute! Dang it, now I'm going to have to hope my store gets them and that I manage to time my visit just right.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Not seeing anything really "vintage" looking. Hm...

Also wondering when my Home Goods will get the stuff in. Has anyone had luck with calling them and just asking? I'm wondering if the people who answer the phones would even know...

I need to run to Trader Joe's in the next few days (which just happens to be next to Home Goods...imagine that...) so I might just pop in and look.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

After checking my Marshalls, I realized that since I almost never go in there, I have no idea where exactly in the store I'd have the best luck finding anything Halloween-y. I checked back in the housewares kind of area and I'm guessing that's where it'd be, but if so I struck out as they were still all beach themed. So if that's not the best place to look, I'd appreciate someone cluing me in. Thanks!


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

My Marshalls puts Halloween decor on foldout tables across from the permanent home decor aisles and next to pillows/bedding. Halloween themed kitchen items get put in those aisles with cups, bowls, kitchen linens, etc. If yours is bigger, they might have dedicated aisles for seasonal stuff. You'd have to walk around to see exactly where they're placed since it seems they all organize a little differently.

Also, this early in the season they might just have end caps with a few things. Those could be anywhere in the housewares/home decor areas. Don't forget to check near the register area because those displays also have seasonal items.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you! The only area I didn't really get a chance to check was near the registers so I'll have to keep that in mind next time.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My husband and I went to several different HomeGoods, TJMaxx and Marshalls over the weekend. Every one we went to had varying amounts of Halloween and Fall stuff out...probably not all of it, but they all had a decent amount to start. (..and, yes, for now, they had Halloween stuff all over the stores...on tables, by registers, on endcaps, mixed in with regular merchandise, near kitchenware...look all over!!!)

We finally found and ended up getting the Victorian bust with mask that I had seen and loved from last year, then we got the awesome witch hat sitting on spell books (which will go great with my mouse and antique camera sitting on spell books that I got at Michaels) and then we grabbed the cat sitting on a pedestal and pumpkin that I had seen, last year, in a store and kicked myself for not buying, lol.

One of the stores we went to had glass potion bottles with a cork plug...but filled with sprinkles for baking. I meant to grab them but I totally forgot. I hope I am able to find them, again, either in my Marshalls or out of town next time we go to a HomeGoods. They were really nice and inexpensive...I could use the sprinkles for baking and then, when empty, the bottles would be great for decorating. 

There were all different sizes of terra cotta pumpkins that were super cool, too...and ghosts and a witch hat, as well, in terra cotta. I'd love to get some for on my porch railing, as they are heavy and won't blow off in our October winds as easily as other things. Ahh, there were so many more things I wanted to buy!! I wish I had thought to take pics of it all...but here are the pics of things that I purchased:


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'd really like to find that black cat in the witch outfit...in all the stores we went to...a LOT...I never saw a single one.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I called my Home Goods this morning and surprise surprise...barely anything is out. I'm uneasy since I just learned that Home Goods is going to be carrying a set of mugs I've had my eye on for a couple of years.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I stopped by a HomeGoods today and walked out with a witch. I usually see the doll sized ones, but today they had a really tall one that was visible over top the shelves many aisles away. LOL. I didn’t measure her, but she is at least three foot tall.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

My Home Goods has Halloween and Fall out. Every day they have been expanding the selection. There was a mosaic pumpkin that I passed on last week and when I went back Saturday it was gone. They had three in and all of them were sold. Today I went back and they had more out on the floor and the selection is getting bigger. I have noticed that the selection this year is more on the cutesy side and less on the scary or creepy. I have noticed this last year as well. It's still early though and I was able to find some stuff there I liked.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

AstorReinhardt:

Are you talking about the Johanna Parker mugs? If so, my Homegoods which I was at tonight, was putting out Halloween while I was there. I walked the aisle once and came back about ten minutes later and they had all four Mugs! So definitely keep an eye out. If you can’t find them let me know and I will look at my other stores!

Sorry If I replied to someone’s else’s post. I pressed the wrong button and cound not delete.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

View attachment 555681



saw this mug at tj maxx today.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

They were just starting to put out stuff at my






Homegoods...


----------



## Lucy08 (Jul 22, 2013)

I don’t normally go for snow globes, but this one spoke to me!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I just got an email from Kirklands promoting their launch of Rae Dunn on 8/17. For those of you that may not know, Home Goods carries some of her stuff during the Halloween season but there are quite a few fanatics out there that literally stalk the stores so they can buy it ALL up in an attempt to make massive profits on EBay, making it problematic for us to get any at a reasonable price. I like them, but I'm certainly not paying $150 for a mug that says "Boo" on it, ya know?

So it will be interesting to see what products are in the launch and if any of it will be Halloween. I've wanted a set of the Hocus Pocus and Witch's Brew nesting bowls for a while, but I draw the line on those eBay prices!


----------



## Dreadful (Aug 9, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I just got an email from Kirklands promoting their launch of Rae Dunn on 8/17. For those of you that may not know, Home Goods carries some of her stuff during the Halloween season but there are quite a few fanatics out there that literally stalk the stores so they can buy it ALL up in an attempt to make massive profits on EBay, making it problematic for us to get any at a reasonable price. I like them, but I'm certainly not paying $150 for a mug that says "Boo" on it, ya know?
> 
> So it will be interesting to see what products are in the launch and if any of it will be Halloween. I've wanted a set of the Hocus Pocus and Witch's Brew nesting bowls for a while, but I draw the line on those eBay prices!



Rae Dunn's Halloween items are already hitting stores in Canada and California. She has put out quite a bit this year, including the ceramic mixing bowls again along with 2 new sets of melamine (plastic) ones, and a set of black ones. She has a new line of mugs (the white lettered ones, and black letter ones), platters, bowls, pet bowls, so far... No canisters or anything else has turned up yet. If you don't stalk the stores, you'll have a hard time finding any of it at retail prices.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I just do not understand the 'rae dunn' frenzy. if you need to write 'eat' on my plate for me, then I should just starve. lol


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Nstope said:


> AstorReinhardt:
> 
> Are you talking about the Johanna Parker mugs? If so, my Homegoods which I was at tonight, was putting out Halloween while I was there. I walked the aisle once and came back about ten minutes later and they had all four Mugs! So definitely keep an eye out. If you can’t find them let me know and I will look at my other stores!
> 
> Sorry If I replied to someone’s else’s post. I pressed the wrong button and cound not delete.


Yes that set! It's going to be a few weeks before my store puts Halloween stuff out...so no idea if I'll find them this year or not.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

wickedwillingwench said:


> I just do not understand the 'rae dunn' frenzy. if you need to write 'eat' on my plate for me, then I should just starve. lol



LOL! I’m right there with ya. I’m sure part of it is because someone hyped it up in the beginning and then everyone jumped on the bandwagon because of “FOMO”, which in turn hyped it up even more.

With that said, I do like the Halloween nesting bowls, something about the simplicity of them. But that’s where it ends for me.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Dreadful said:


> Rae Dunn's Halloween items are already hitting stores in Canada and California. She has put out quite a bit this year, including the ceramic mixing bowls again along with 2 new sets of melamine (plastic) ones, and a set of black ones. She has a new line of mugs (the white lettered ones, and black letter ones), platters, bowls, pet bowls, so far... No canisters or anything else has turned up yet. If you don't stalk the stores, you'll have a hard time finding any of it at retail prices.



Some people just have too much time on their hands to stalk the stores. To quote Sweet Brown, “ain’t nobody got time for that!”


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

wickedwillingwench said:


> I just do not understand the 'rae dunn' frenzy. if you need to write 'eat' on my plate for me, then I should just starve. lol


I feel the same. ?


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I hit two Home Goods, A Marshalls and TJ Maxx yesterday came home with the Johanna Parker black cat mug to complete the set and the infamous "cat in the hat" ?


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Oooh, congrats! Any chance you could be sweet talked into pictures of the ever infamous cat in the hat?


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Today at home goods


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Impy, as requested ...a little blurry?


----------



## OscarBelle (Aug 4, 2018)

This is now available on TJ Maxx’s website -

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...ow/1000375485?skuId=1000375485623186&pfb=ct:t


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

OscarBelle said:


> This is now available on TJ Maxx’s website -
> 
> https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...ow/1000375485?skuId=1000375485623186&pfb=ct:t


Those are my pillows from last year! They are great quality compared to what I’ve seem elsewhere and I know a lot of people were trying to find them without much luck. Good find!


----------



## OscarBelle (Aug 4, 2018)

Nox Eterna said:


> I hit two Home Goods, A Marshalls and TJ Maxx yesterday came home with the Johanna Parker black cat mug to complete the set and the infamous "cat in the hat" ?


I stopped at Home Goods on my way home tonight after seeing your message.

Guess what, hidden behind a stocking cart and on the shelves right next to the cash register, I found two full sets of those Johanna Parker mugs. They’re absolutely precious and well priced!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Yay, glad you found them they really are so cute!


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Ohmygosh, the cat is even cuter than I dared to hope! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG! Congrats! They really are just the cutest things ever. 

I don't even care that they're not so great for actual drinking, one's nose doesn't quite fit (& I have an "normal" sized nose) & the handles are kinda hard for us tiny handed folks to use, but no one said you only had to use them for drinking.

I just love them & use them for display. I think the pumpkin is my fave!

I'll be getting my car serviced tomorrow & the dealership is near an awesome HG so I'm totally checking them out then hitting Michaels & 5 Below.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

seabrook, NH and Framingham MA...nuttin.


----------



## PoeLover (Sep 8, 2016)

wickedwillingwench said:


> seabrook, NH and Framingham MA...nuttin.


I hear ya! I'm in NJ and we have nothing yet. I've noticed some people posting a ton of stock at their HG stores on here and other websites. I wonder if the stock comes in out west and has to travel all the way to the east coast.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

OscarBelle said:


> I stopped at Home Goods on my way home tonight after seeing your message.
> 
> Guess what, hidden behind a stocking cart and on the shelves right next to the cash register, I found two full sets of those Johanna Parker mugs. They’re absolutely precious and well priced!
> 
> View attachment 556027


I generally don't like cute but I love these. Thank you sharing pics!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Went by 2 Homegoods and 2 TJ Maxx's today. Couldn't find the mugs or the cat in witch costume. Did find resin versions of a cat in wizard costume with mask and one in orange pajamas with a jack-o'-lantern hat. Not what I wanted.


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

I can't believe I missed the headless horseman snowglobe on the website! wtf!!!!!  

I've been trying to get it for 3 years. 3. *screams*


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

exlibrisnyx said:


> I can't believe I missed the headless horseman snowglobe on the website! wtf!!!!!
> 
> I've been trying to get it for 3 years. 3. *screams*



IKR! Me too!


----------



## trickster (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm in NJ as well and nothing much out yet. Decided to do a quick run through this afternoon and found one of my grail items from last year . I looked for these bad boys everywhere after I saw someone post a pic. So keep an eye out for your wishlist items , you just might get lucky as it seems previous year stuff is being put out to clear the decks in some areas


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Went to the one HG that's usually pretty awesome & they're not in full on Halloween mode yet. Just some stuff on endcaps. I bought a Merry Brite glass garland for my Halloween tree & a Pete the Cat book for a 2 year old's birthday party I've got on Sunday.

I may hit the other 2 HG tomorrow.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Nox Eterna said:


> I hit two Home Goods, A Marshalls and TJ Maxx yesterday came home with the Johanna Parker black cat mug to complete the set and the infamous "cat in the hat" ?


Where did you get the "cat in the hat" from? I want it so bad! I'm in Australia but visiting Vegas next week and want to find it!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

benjamin said:


> Where did you get the "cat in the hat" from? I want it so bad! I'm in Australia but visiting Vegas next week and want to find it!


I found it at Marshalls for $16.99. Hope you find one! Doesn't Vegas have everything?


----------



## jmoss (Aug 10, 2018)

HomeGoods in Lubbock, TX is putting it out. It looks better to me than it did last year.


----------



## OscarBelle (Aug 4, 2018)

Our local store had another 3-4 carts of Fall & Halloween merchandise out today, including a good number of Blue Sky tea light houses.

This couple traveled home with me.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

OscarBelle said:


> I stopped at Home Goods on my way home tonight after seeing your message.
> 
> Guess what, hidden behind a stocking cart and on the shelves right next to the cash register, I found two full sets of those Johanna Parker mugs. They’re absolutely precious and well priced!
> 
> View attachment 556027


Came on tonight to post about these mugs a HomeGoods. I found the pumpkin, cat, and owl. Now I know I need the ghost too! 

At TJMaxx, I found one 6 foot string of ghost garland. They're made with natural white felt, hand sewn and stuffed, attached to a black and white, twisted, cotton like cord. Behind the cut outs for the eyes and mouth is black felt. I hope I can find more. Adorable!

I also saw the black cat wearing the witch's hat at TJMaxx. I may go back and get it tomorrow. I've been looking for a large black cat figural for a long time. It's nicely done.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

trickster said:


> I'm in NJ as well and nothing much out yet. Decided to do a quick run through this afternoon and found one of my grail items from last year . I looked for these bad boys everywhere after I saw someone post a pic. So keep an eye out for your wishlist items , you just might get lucky as it seems previous year stuff is being put out to clear the decks in some areas
> View attachment 556193


"grail items"..................LOLOLOL, aint that the truth!!!!! i ordered two for me off tjmax site when someone shared that tidbit.... saved me how many trips searching again for theseeeeeee oujiiiieeeee cool pillers...........


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I had the cat in the witch's hat in my hands last night at HG and put it back because I thought the blue stuff in the cauldron looked weird. I didn't realize until I saw the pic here that it was a light. I will go back tomorrow but it will probably be gone.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm off to a different HG today. Hopefully they'll have more than the last.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I like those mugs, but haven't seen them at any stores I've gone to...and we went to a lot! Maybe next time we go up they will have some in. I am not as thrilled with the ghost one, but I like the pumpkin one, a lot, and the owl and cat.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ugh, the other HG had just a couple end caps & one shelf at checkout. 

I haven't been to the one closest to me but will probably be there in the next couple of days. The one that's closest to me, the last one I'll go to for now, will probably have the most.


----------



## nos4a2 (Aug 18, 2013)

Glad the mugs are back this year. Found them towards the end of the season last year. There are matching salt and pepper shakers for each and I still need the pumpkin ones. Hopefully they’ll show up again as well. Picked up the lone witch cat at TJMaxx. Only had a few things out, couple of sparse tables and an end cap.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> I love those mugs, but haven't seen them at any stores I've gone to...and we went to a lot! Maybe next time we go up they will have some in...


Keep a look out at Ross as well. They had them last year and might again this year, I've noticed repeats there before.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Also check Zulily, that's where I got mine. They had them a little while ago & may have them again before Halloween.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Ugh, the other HG had just a couple end caps & one shelf at checkout.
> 
> I haven't been to the one closest to me but will probably be there in the next couple of days. The one that's closest to me, the last one I'll go to for now, will probably have the most.



That’s the story of my life too! LOL


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I still haven't managed to make it to my local HG. I should call again and see if they got anything more in stock...or if they have that mug set...I will walk all the way there to get that mug set if I have to. I NEED it.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Visited Home Goods in Fremont last weekend and found these:


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Is that pumpkin made of cement or a resin that looks like cement?


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

It was actually a terra cotta painted to look like weathered cement. Very heavy piece for $16.99 with an open bottom in case you want to light it up. Seems like it would do great outside too.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

kristinms8 said:


> Visited Home Goods in Fremont last weekend and found these:
> View attachment 556525
> View attachment 556527


Is that a mercury glass skull?


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes, it’s Christopher Radko light up mercury glass skull. It was $14.99 and they had it in a gold, a white, and the multi color shown. I like it when it is not lit up too because it looks darker with some black highlights. The funny thing is when I bought it & took it home and put 3 AAA batteries in it the ON / OFF switch wouldn’t work so I have to pop the batteries out to turn it off LOL.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

kristinms8 said:


> Yes, it’s Christopher Radko light up mercury glass skull. It was $14.99 and they had it in a gold, a white, and the multi color shown. I like it when it is not lit up too because it looks darker with some black highlights. The funny thing is when I bought it & took it home and put 3 AAA batteries in it the ON / OFF switch wouldn’t work so I have to pop the batteries out to turn it off LOL.


Wow, that’s a great price. Thankfully the on/off switch issue was an easy fix. I love the skull. We don’t have a Home Goods in our vicinity but I will be traveling next week and plan on visiting a Home Goods. Hopefully they will have the skulls. 

Thank you for the info!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I like the cement look on the pumpkin but I already have enough heavy pumpkins like that.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I still haven't managed to make it to my local HG. I should call again and see if they got anything more in stock...or if they have that mug set...I will walk all the way there to get that mug set if I have to. I NEED it.


put in your email for notification, ive seen this set come back plenty of times
https://www.zulily.com/p/halloween-...ses+Up+to+70%+Off++&SID=jksd9ahrg801av2904q4b

or for a bit more money than zulily,and quicker arrival time

https://www.amazon.com/Ceramic-Pump...ocphy=9025198&hvtargid=pla-406991477644&psc=1


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I almost bought some of those terra cotta pumpkins! Love them! I adore that mercury glass skull, too!

I found my witchy kitty with the light up cauldron, today!!! I shouldn't have bought it but, as I AM WitchyKitty, I kind of had to own it, lol!


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

Anyone seen Edgar Allan Poe bust this year? I've wanted him for a while


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

I've only seen a couple of Frankenstein Mini busts at one Marshall's/Home goods this year, so they could be just starting, or I could have missed others. I'm sure more are on the way!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks to Kristinms8 for bringing these skulls to my attention! Our local HG is just starting to put fall stuff out. There were several of these and I almost bought two.... maybe next payday. I bought the darkest one. This is my favorite kind of décor, that stays out all year. 

The crystal ball also followed me home from HG today; I've been wanting one forever. It is not a Halloween item, was found elsewhere in the store. It weighs 50 lbs  [not really, but heavy... yes]. 









STILL NO HEADLESS HORSEMAN LIGHT UP SNOWGLOBES!!! This is the fourth year I have been looking for one! Ah well, its early in the season.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

ZachTheMermaid said:


> Anyone seen Edgar Allan Poe bust this year? I've wanted him for a while


Check later. I know our HG didn't start with these until late September, I think it was.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Serpentia said:


> Thanks to Kristinms8 for bringing these skulls to my attention! Our local HG is just starting to put fall stuff out. There were several of these and I almost bought two.... maybe next payday. I bought the darkest one. This is my favorite kind of décor, that stays out all year.
> 
> The crystal ball also followed me home from HG today; I've been wanting one forever. It is not a Halloween item, was found elsewhere in the store. It weighs 50 lbs  [not really, but heavy... yes].
> 
> ...



Is that crystal ball attached to the base? I LOVE crystal balls and have a small collection of them....always looking to addd more!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Is that crystal ball attached to the base? I LOVE crystal balls and have a small collection of them....always looking to addd more!


Yes it is attached to the base. It really does weigh several pounds. Really beautiful. Appropriate for the season, and anytime! 

Meanwhile I am still loving this C. Radko skull. It casts the coolest patterns... pic does not do it justice.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

My Home Goods is in Halloween mode now. What a difference from what they had last week. There are more witches this year and more vintage Halloween items. Halloween is at the front of the store this (at least at my location) Last year it was kept towards the back of the store.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Big items are starting to show. $299


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Just a few more goodies today! Is someone still looking for the witchy kitty? They have another one there and it looks even cuter lit up


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks for the photo!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks for the photo, Hearthfire!


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Oooh, that kitty will be mine. Someday. So far the local stores have failed me but I do have people on the lookout.


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

Impy said:


> Oooh, that kitty will be mine. Someday. So far the local stores have failed me but I do have people on the lookout.


I'm also in SC and I've seen black cat statues without the hat, but If I see one with the hat I can let you know.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Serpentia said:


> The crystal ball also followed me home from HG today; I've been wanting one forever. It is not a Halloween item, was found elsewhere in the store. It weighs 50 lbs  [not really, but heavy... yes].


And let me guess...it was on the top shelf, all the way in the back, behind 10 other super heavy items right?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> And let me guess...it was on the top shelf, all the way in the back, behind 10 other super heavy items right?


Haha I almost forgot about that! Yes, these chain stores are definitely known for packing all the breakables tightly together and putting them in places that make it challenging to “shop” (or even shop around). If you have an ample bottom, best be careful not to bump anything with it as you walk past and thru the tables


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

The HG in Potomac Mills - Virginia was awful. The only interesting thing they had was the kitty with hat. No ? no ?. 
I’m bummed


----------



## jmoss (Aug 10, 2018)

looks like it coming out now! Some areas are still blank and waiting for items to show up.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Theres a brand new HG bout an hour from my home that i was excited to check out the other day. They didn’t disappoint in the amount of halloween they had out ! I saw the crystal ball but it was all cracked and broken. They had alot of the shiny bright ornaments but many had at least one broken in eack package it was ridiculous the amount of broken merchandise they actually put out! They did have this cute dog statue. I also went to tj maxx they had the ouija pillows in store for anyone who missed it online.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

exlibrisnyx said:


> I'm also in SC and I've seen black cat statues without the hat, but If I see one with the hat I can let you know.


Oooh, thank you! I've found the black cat without the hat (well, I've found a black cat without a hat) as well but still witchified kitty eludes me.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I’m off today and I’m already headed to hit the stores! And I’m hitting all of them!!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

TJMaxx Augusta


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Baileys Cross Roads VA TJMaxx

Headless Horseman statue


----------



## nicnacnikki (Oct 5, 2009)

*Went to Home Goods today on my lunch break to see what they had out. There were so many cute things but this is the one item that I just HAD to have!!! *


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Went to HG & TJMaxx after my doc appt. (it's right next door to the shopping center). HG had all the stuff right up front but it wasn't a lot of stuff. I bought nothing. TJMaxx didn't have a lot either but but they did have some cool Nightmare Before Christmas mugs yet I didn't buy any of them.

I just haven't seen anything that screams "BUY ME!" yet. But I know they're just getting started.

I did buy a few new tops, a purse & a stainless steel set of measuring cups for my husband to use in the garage but zero Halloween stuff.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Hearthfire said:


> TJMaxx Augusta


I would love to find that stack of three Jack-O-Lanterns in orange in the bottom photo. We don't have a local store but was traveling last week and got to visit a couple, but they did not have anything to speak of out yet. A few plush pumpkins. Drat!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Well, I finally got around to getting to a HG and Serpentia was right, this little gem is heavy! The ball with the attached stand must weigh the same, if not more, than a bowling ball! But I had to have it. I also got one of the smaller ones that I will need to find a stand for, just because it was only $15. I bought one last year I think on Amazon to go with the crystal ball I bought at Earthbound Trading, which is right around the same size as the smaller one. The large crystal ball here was $30.

I also picked up this lovely crab. Not so much because I’m into the whole pirate theme that seems pretty popular this year, but because it’s my zodiac sign.











But, if anyone IS into the pirate/underwater theme, they also had a nice octopus too that I was tempted to get “just because” and it matched the crab but decided against it. I’m such an impulse shopper and really need to stop buying what I know I won’t use! Anyone else have this problem?? **rolls eyes**


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh I forgot to mention, I saw those wooden cabinets that they had in previous years. I know last year was pretty scarce, so I think they came out the year before that. I was surprised to see them again!

I went to 2 different stores and one of them had just one (the green witch’s brew) and the other store had four! They had the green witch’s brew, an orange spiced pumpkin latte, a red apple cider, and for the life of me I can’t recall what the fourth was. I couldn’t take a picture because there were just too many people around but here’s a few I found on google just to refresh your memory on what I’m talking about.

So if you were one of the ones who missed out on these, keep an eye out for them since it looks like they’re back!


----------



## blackflamecandle (Aug 14, 2017)

Thank you for mentioning the cabinets! Not many people have posted pictures, so I'm glad they're back! The fourth one is a caramel apples one (also red). I was lucky to find the Witch's Brew one early last year (exactly one year ago tomorrow, actually), and I'd love to find the pumpkin spice one. They're surprisingly sturdy and well-made! My nearest Home Goods is a bit of a jaunt for me, so I don't get to haunt it the way some people on here are able to. Hoping to go this weekend...afraid they won't have much Halloween out yet, but if they have the cabinets, it'll be worth the drive!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh right, caramel apples! For the life of me I couldn’t remember. I am debating whether or not to go back and buy the witch’s brew or the apple cider one. I would buy both but for $40 a piece I’m not sure I can justify the cost. As it is, I already have the pumpkin spice one that I bought last year and 2 of them I think is plenty. They’re hard enough as it is to store because of their size. What’s a girl to do......


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Oh right, caramel apples! For the life of me I couldn’t remember. I am debating whether or not to go back and buy the witch’s brew or the apple cider one. I would buy both but for $40 a piece I’m not sure I can justify the cost. As it is, I already have the pumpkin spice one that I bought last year and 2 of them I think is plenty. They’re hard enough as it is to store because of their size. What’s a girl to do......


Do they fit your cocktail and wine glasses? They would pair nicely with Witch's Brew in a cocktail corner or bar cart IMO.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I do have a “cocktail” corner (well, really my whole dining room is dedicated to my wine collection so it’s the whole room!) but I think the wine glasses would be too big for it. If I remember correctly the shelves on the inside really lend themselves more towards coffee mugs or teacups. I do have some shorter wine glasses but I think the bowls might be too fat. We’ll see when I bring my cabinet out of storage (or I go back to HG for one of the other ones! Haha)


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Well, I finally got around to getting to a HG and Serpentia was right, this little gem is heavy! The ball with the attached stand must weigh the same, if not more, than a bowling ball! But I had to have it. I also got one of the smaller ones that I will need to find a stand for, just because it was only $15. I bought one last year I think on Amazon to go with the crystal ball I bought at Earthbound Trading, which is right around the same size as the smaller one. The large crystal ball here was $30.
> 
> I also picked up this lovely crab. Not so much because I’m into the whole pirate theme that seems pretty popular this year, but because it’s my zodiac sign.
> 
> ...


Whats that crab made out of SV ? Resin? and no , I think your the only one with that problem


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Whats that crab made out of SV ? Resin? and no , I think your the only one with that problem



I think some kind of resin, but only a lightweight resin, like maybe a combo of resin and fiberstone. I actually just discovered one of the legs is broken, but I can fix that with a little superglue. The other only crab in the store they had also had a broken leg which I had noticed so I had put that one down and picked this one up thinking I got a good one, but clearly I missed it! Should be an easy fix though.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I also picked up this lovely crab. Not so much because I’m into the whole pirate theme that seems pretty popular this year, but because it’s my zodiac sign.
> 
> View attachment 557481
> 
> ...


Oh, noooooo! I have been playing with a Halloween Harbor ~~ Hauntings by the Sea Party, and with these fantastic items -- love the octopus -- and all the spooky ocean-themed items from the 2018 Grandin Road Halloween catalog, I may have to make this idea a reality! Augh! I've even seen mermaid skeleton costumes.

I'm dooooomed!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

revengemaiden said:


> Oh, noooooo! I have been playing with a Halloween Harbor ~~ Hauntings by the Sea Party, and with these fantastic items -- love the octopus -- and all the spooky ocean-themed items from the 2018 Grandin Road Halloween catalog, I may have to make this idea a reality! Augh! I've even seen mermaid skeleton costumes.
> 
> I'm dooooomed!



Haha yes you are! So many stores that have some decent items that would fit in that theme!

Did you see the Oriental Trading thread? They have a mermaid skeleton that in my opinion would be a must-have!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Guys I can hardly contain my excitement. We have a new home goods opening up on the 7th! The lady at Marshals said there will be Halloween stuff. I might be able to literally get first pickings if I go early enough.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

That’s awesome...hope you score some goodies!


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Haha yes you are! So many stores that have some decent items that would fit in that theme!
> 
> Did you see the Oriental Trading thread? They have a mermaid skeleton that in my opinion would be a must-have!


Nooooo! Not a full-sized mermaid skeleton! Just saw a picture and it is SPECTACULAR! Must have!

Ok, seriously, I will have to move back the 2019 and 2020 regularly scheduled Halloween themes and push up Halloween Harbor ~ Hauntings by the Sea to 2019.

Now, where was that thread that asked if you ever planned a Halloween theme around one item? (wink wink) How about an ocean of items released in the same year?!?! LOL.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Guys I can hardly contain my excitement. We have a new home goods opening up on the 7th! The lady at Marshals said there will be Halloween stuff. I might be able to literally get first pickings if I go early enough.


Wow! How lucky for you -- first pickings. Hey, if you see a set of Rae Dunn Hocus Pocus nesting bowls, I believe that Spirits Vineyard is trying to find a set...



Spirits Vineyard said:


> I just got an email from Kirklands promoting their launch of Rae Dunn on 8/17. For those of you that may not know, Home Goods carries some of her stuff during the Halloween season but there are quite a few fanatics out there that literally stalk the stores so they can buy it ALL up in an attempt to make massive profits on EBay, making it problematic for us to get any at a reasonable price. I like them, but I'm certainly not paying $150 for a mug that says "Boo" on it, ya know?
> 
> So it will be interesting to see what products are in the launch and if any of it will be Halloween. I've wanted a set of the Hocus Pocus and Witch's Brew nesting bowls for a while, but I draw the line on those eBay prices!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I thought this was fun today. Found at Homegoods! Full size to put your head and arms through. It was $129.99.


----------



## blackflamecandle (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Oh right, caramel apples! For the life of me I couldn’t remember. I am debating whether or not to go back and buy the witch’s brew or the apple cider one. I would buy both but for $40 a piece I’m not sure I can justify the cost. As it is, I already have the pumpkin spice one that I bought last year and 2 of them I think is plenty. They’re hard enough as it is to store because of their size. What’s a girl to do......


I went to Home Goods today and couldn't find the pumpkin spice latte cabinet.  They had the witch's brew and apple cider ones, plus a fifth cabinet I hadn't seen posted anywhere...an apple cider donut one. It was white. I had it in my cart for about half an hour, but decided not to get it. They're so big, it's hard to know where to put them once I get home! I do keep my witch's brew one out all year in the spare room. Keeping my fingers crossed that I'll find the pumpkin spice, but I'm afraid they get these in early, then once they're gone, they're gone.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I would just keep an eye out for it...maybe they will have more of them in their next shipment! I seriously thought about going out today to HG to get either the witch’s brew or apple cider but my laziness got the better of me. There was looming rain all day and it just kinda zapped me so I didn’t feel like going anywhere. Maybe tomorrow 

Now I’m curious to see what the white one looks like!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

revengemaiden said:


> Nooooo! Not a full-sized mermaid skeleton! Just saw a picture and it is SPECTACULAR! Must have!
> 
> Ok, seriously, I will have to move back the 2019 and 2020 regularly scheduled Halloween themes and push up Halloween Harbor ~ Hauntings by the Sea to 2019.
> 
> Now, where was that thread that asked if you ever planned a Halloween theme around one item? (wink wink) How about an ocean of items released in the same year?!?! LOL.



Glad I could help u spend your money! LOL


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Give me five, slap it high, gotta hand it to you!! Its huge n came home with me!!!!


----------



## blackflamecandle (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I would just keep an eye out for it...maybe they will have more of them in their next shipment! I seriously thought about going out today to HG to get either the witch’s brew or apple cider but my laziness got the better of me. There was looming rain all day and it just kinda zapped me so I didn’t feel like going anywhere. Maybe tomorrow
> 
> Now I’m curious to see what the white one looks like!


Here it is...one of the things keeping me from buying it was the white paint was kind of streaky. Like when you paint something and haven't put enough coats on. I dunno...I'll probably regret not getting it, especially since a nearby pumpkin patch/orchard makes THE BEST apple cider donuts that are the epitome of fall to me.


----------



## blackflamecandle (Aug 14, 2017)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Give me five, slap it high, gotta hand it to you!! Its huge n came home with me!!!!


Which store is that from and how much was it?!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Give me five, slap it high, gotta hand it to you!! Its huge n came home with me!!!!


LOVE LOVE LOVE that!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

blackflamecandle said:


> Here it is...one of the things keeping me from buying it was the white paint was kind of streaky. Like when you paint something and haven't put enough coats on. I dunno...I'll probably regret not getting it, especially since a nearby pumpkin patch/orchard makes THE BEST apple cider donuts that are the epitome of fall to me.
> View attachment 557645


So you DID take a picture! LOL......

I actually kind of like the all-white look of it. Too bad about the paint job on it. I’ll have to see if my store has it and if the paint job is the same. Looks ok in the picture though.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

revengemaiden said:


> Wow! How lucky for you -- first pickings. Hey, if you see a set of Rae Dunn Hocus Pocus nesting bowls, I believe that Spirits Vineyard is trying to find a set...


anyone got a pic of the nesting bowls? I'll have a look


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

These are the infamous nesting bowls! Been trying for at least 2 years to find a set, but no luck.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

I'll certainly look for it. I remember you wanting those for a while, now that you mention it. I'll message you before my trip to make sure you didn't get it yet


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

My husband randomly found a pair of the nesting bowls last year and seeing what they’re reselling for now makes my heart hurt. I’ll keep an eye out for you as well! The new bowls this year are made of melamine? People are already finding them and flipping them for insane prices. Dumb


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

blackflamecandle said:


> screamqueen2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Give me five, slap it high, gotta hand it to you!! Its huge n came home with me!!!!
> ...


I found it at homegoods and it was 150. Its a metal cast. Prob close to 42-48 inch high. Honestly awesome. I walked in n stopped n just stared. Mine. Lol. Our homegoods blew up thid weekend with stock.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Holy Huck that palmistry hand is big!!

What is the appeal of that particular line of stuff, Rae Dunn? I know it's all relative & I hope they aren't the Beanie Babies of home decor, I just find it kinda amazing that they're so in demand & demanding such high resale prices.

They're not intricately designed, they're pretty simple, I guess that's the exact appeal, they're NOT something fancy or intricate.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> I'll certainly look for it. I remember you wanting those for a while, now that you mention it. I'll message you before my trip to make sure you didn't get it yet


That would be fantastic! I won’t get my hopes up though, I’m not sure if they’re going to be released this year since there is a new melamine line, plus the launch at Kirkland’s. But ya never know!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> My husband randomly found a pair of the nesting bowls last year and seeing what they’re reselling for now makes my heart hurt. I’ll keep an eye out for you as well! The new bowls this year are made of melamine? People are already finding them and flipping them for insane prices. Dumb


Yeah I just don’t get it. I think people are trying to sell for crazy prices but I am not convinced people are actually paying it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

There are now people on Etsy selilng a downloadable Rae Dunn font so you can make your own stuff!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Holy Huck that palmistry hand is big!!
> 
> What is the appeal of that particular line of stuff, Rae Dunn? I know it's all relative & I hope they aren't the Beanie Babies of home decor, I just find it kinda amazing that they're so in demand & demanding such high resale prices.
> 
> They're not intricately designed, they're pretty simple, I guess that's the exact appeal, they're NOT something fancy or intricate.



Well, I can’t speak for anyone else but that’s why I like them. I’m not a collector (really? A collector of dishes? That actually exists?) but I like the simplicity of them. I have no interest in any of her other stuff, new or old, but I guess there are plenty of people out there who are easily convinced they need to jump on the bandwagon and all it takes is a few people to turn something into a frenzy. And then of course you have the people who now buy it just to try and profit from it on EBay, because there are TONS of people that fall in that category, which again I’m not convinced anyone is paying those ridiculous prices. For all we know, the whole thing could have been started by Rae Dunn herself, which if that’s the case, is kind of genius. Wrong for us shoppers, but genius for her company!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> There are now people on Etsy selilng a downloadable Rae Dunn font so you can make your own stuff!



There are people selling decals too! So not only if you do a search for “Rae Dunn” you get all of the “Rae Dunn style” items as well. Crazy.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I think they're cute but I'm not paying nearly $200 for a coffee mug unless Rae Dunn herself hands it to me full of coffee!!

They're also a little too heavy for me. I need a lighter cup than those. Though I've thought about getting some of the bowls for the cats, don't care what they say though. They seem heavy enough to withstand The Furry Ruiner Bros. antics.

I find it fascinating what & how something becomes a "thing" & what doesn't.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m betting at least half the people who are collecting this stuff aren’t actually USING it. Which makes it even more ridiculous!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Well, I can’t speak for anyone else but that’s why I like them. I’m not a collector (really? A collector of dishes? That actually exists?) !


apparently we DO exist...coz I freakin LOVE dishes. And right now I'm collecting vintage china pieces to have a mismatched service for 8. Pretty easy and cheap at Good will..lol.

Rae Dunn was cute for about 2 mins...now it's extremely overdone. I don't need 'eat' written on my plate...I already know what it's for. I'm on a 'farmhouse style' FB page and those broads are INSANE for RD. I don't get it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

wickedwillingwench said:


> apparently we DO exist...coz I freakin LOVE dishes. And right now I'm collecting vintage china pieces to have a mismatched service for 8. Pretty easy and cheap at Good will..lol.
> 
> Rae Dunn was cute for about 2 mins...now it's extremely overdone. I don't need 'eat' written on my plate...I already know what it's for. I'm on a 'farmhouse style' FB page and those broads are INSANE for RD. I don't get it.



Vintage china is definitely not what I meant! By “dishes” I just meant any ole stuff you can buy in any ole store on any ole day


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I love the black and white look, so of course I had to get these mugs and bowls. They all have either a bat or spiderweb painted inside on the orange color. Love!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Called my local HG and they don't have the set of mugs 

Sounds like they're getting some more stuff in after next weekend but...not hopeful.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> Though I've thought about getting some of the bowls for the cats, don't care what they say though. They seem heavy enough to withstand The Furry Ruiner Bros. antics.


I bought my Rae Dunn dog dish at Homegoods for excatly the same reason. It was really heavy and I knew she wouldn't be able to knock it over. I am really happy with it and you can't beat it for $6!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

It’s definitely a fad that most people are probably taking advantage of on the resale sites. I’m a sucker for Halloween stuff tho, so when I saw the bowls last year I was a goner. Like most things in life it’s all about different strokes for different folks! 

On another note, I’ve been to TJ Maxx and Home Goods a few times over the past two weeks and I haven’t purchased a single thing ? nothing has caught my eye this season...yet ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I love the black and white look, so of course I had to get these mugs and bowls. They all have either a bat or spiderweb painted inside on the orange color. Love!


I love those mugs! I bought a set from At Home that sorta reminds me of them.....different shape, but just a simple stripe on the outside and spider on the inside. I will have to look for these next time I go there!

Oh and I see you are a TPB subscriber too! Sorry, recognize the box


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> It’s definitely a fad that most people are probably taking advantage of on the resale sites. I’m a sucker for Halloween stuff tho, so when I saw the bowls last year I was a goner. Like most things in life it’s all about different strokes for different folks!
> 
> On another note, I’ve been to TJ Maxx and Home Goods a few times over the past two weeks and I haven’t purchased a single thing &#55358;&#56596; nothing has caught my eye this season...yet &#55357;&#56834;



Just give it time.....still early in the season!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> On another note, I’ve been to TJ Maxx and Home Goods a few times over the past two weeks and I haven’t purchased a single thing &#55358;&#56596; nothing has caught my eye this season...yet &#55357;&#56834;


Same here, but yes, it's still early & most stores don't have everything in or out yet.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> On another note, I’ve been to TJ Maxx and Home Goods a few times over the past two weeks and I haven’t purchased a single thing &#55358;&#56596; nothing has caught my eye this season...yet &#55357;&#56834;


Yes! I finally fought cross-town traffic to visit my Home Good Halloween store and instead of four long aisles of Halloween delights AND two more aisles of Halloween kitchenware, they had only two short aisles packed with Halloween dishes, pumpkins and merchandise. Cut back waaaaay from last year. Honestly, I was so disappointed and tempted my nothing. I wasn't sure if I was sad or relieved -- I have limited funds this year and no space.

The local TJMaxx had only one shelf and one table with stuff and it was a bit better selection: they had the infamous light up black cat in the witch's hat.

I have one more Home Goods to check out, but it is an hour drive so it will have to wait for the weekend. If they have cut back as well, this year may be a light one for Halloween purchases for me.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

It's early yet. So the owl mug but didn't want to buy without the others. It was gone today. The $299 halloween soldier guy was sold. There was a 5 to 6' stack of ornate silver skulls. Another lifesize resin skeleton bride seen in years past. A 3 to 4' tall gold metal skeleton in top hat holding a jack-o'lantern with two sides cut for the face to throw shadows and would take a big pillar candle...$169 I think? And then this death couple pumpkin carriage, HUGE and lights up.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes, it's still early for HG/TJMaxx/Marshalls. Most have to get past Labor Day before a lot of the really good stuff hits.

We're just impatient lot aren't we! Plus we all know that if you don't grab it now it won't be there next time & if you have to make a drive to get the store you may only make the trip once & miss all the good stuff.

Just don't wait until October, there won't be anything left but some stray candles & napkins.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Saw some good stuff over the weekend at a TJ Maxx Home Goods & a Marshalls:


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I agree with those thinking it is early yet. I expect we will continue to see more and more Halloween merchandise at these stores over the next month. That leaves us at least 3 more weeks before the “normal” ? people start their Halloween shopping. Don’t give up yet!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Marshals today


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The one thing I haven’t seen, either in the few stores I’ve been to so far, or in the pics you’ve all posted, is busts! The only one I saw, which was nice but not “buy me nice” is a skeleton man. I saw one in one of my stores and someone posted one here as well. He was a decent size and had some nice scroll details on his base, but for some reason he just didn’t call out to me. If he had a female counterpart, I might’ve been tempted, because I do love a nice scroll detail, but nope. Just as well anyway, because a lot of my money has already gone to other stores and since I bought so much there last year I’m hoping it will be a light year for Home Goods for me.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> The one thing I haven’t seen, either in the few stores I’ve been to so far, or in the pics you’ve all posted, is busts! The only one I saw, which was nice but not “buy me nice” is a skeleton man. I saw one in one of my stores and someone posted one here as well. He was a decent size and had some nice scroll details on his base, but for some reason he just didn’t call out to me. If he had a female counterpart, I might’ve been tempted, because I do love a nice scroll detail, but nope. Just as well anyway, because a lot of my money has already gone to other stores and since I bought so much there last year I’m hoping it will be a light year for Home Goods for me.


As we have discussed previously, my name is RogerClyneIsAGod & I'm a Homegoods Bustaholic.

I'm happy yet sad that I haven't seen any busts yet. If they do show up I almost hope they're the double ones because they don't thrill me & I don't really have room for any more.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

In all my looking the only place I saw a bust was homegoods. Seems like if I remember right it was kinda small .


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Yeah I saw 2 busts at Home Goods/Marshalls here over the weekend - Frankenstein and a white Victorian girl. Both were only about 10"-12" tall.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

dawnski said:


> Judging from the previous posts, it sounds like we should have a support group for our Halloween bust addiction. I shouldn't even step into a Home Goods store.


Oh, gawd yes! That is me completely. Let's just expand this, though, to includes boxes & boxes & boxes of Halloween decorations. Cannot stop buying. I think booze and drugs may be a bit cheaper...and take up less storage space. But, wouldn't be nearly as fun.

Have to keep adding to my Halloween addiction!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

revengemaiden said:


> Oh, gawd yes! That is me completely. Let's just expand this, though, to includes boxes & boxes & boxes of Halloween decorations. Cannot stop buying. I think booze and drugs may be a bit cheaper...and take up less storage space. But, wouldn't be nearly as fun.
> 
> Have to keep adding to my Halloween addiction!


Should we start a new thread called HA? 

Halloween Addicts? Halloweenaholics Anonymous?

Although we can skip the anonymous part, we’re all family here


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Is this the guy you saw SV ? I saw him the other day and he didn't really call to me either. Could be because I've vowed no more busts !!! I mean it....really,


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That's probably the one. He just doesn't do it for me either which is fine.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

There's a woman skeleton bust too, same size.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Same here. I've only seen 2 busts. The skeleton man bust and a small version of the masqurade lady bust. Its driving me crazy. I'm losing hope of finding my holy grail bust.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yep, that’s the one!


----------



## SkullAddict (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi everyone! I finally broke down and went to 2 HomeGoods, 1 TJ Max, and 2 Marshalls after work today. I did come home with a few treasures. My boyfriend has broken three skull glasses this past year so I didn't feel bad replacing 2 of them with a new style! The Halloween Addiction is real! I don't have any room.... but my oh my.... I just love everything! I saw some fantastic pillows today too... I also saw a very unique cat cup of sorts. I didn't get it, but I might need to go back for it. The skeleton bat was pretty unique so of course that came home with me. The little orange black cat book was super cute! And the frog eye plate made me giggle when I read pickled for easy consumption...Lol


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I love that skeleton bat thing....I’m assuming it’s a taper candle holder? It’s really cute!

I actually just got a couple of things delivered Fromm TJMax yesterday, I got a set of those pillows with the pumpkin and crow too! They’re really nice. What I liked about them over pillows you’d find elsewhere is that they are double sided.


----------



## SkullAddict (Aug 23, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard - The pillows were awesome and the double sided looked great! I wanted them, but I know my boyfriend will not be impressed if i bring any more pillows home. I can sneak other stuff in, and he won't notice.... but he'll def notice the pillows. Lol


----------



## SkullAddict (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh and yes..... taper candle holder....


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

If anyone is stalking the rae dunn halloween line ( i wish you luck!) tj max in the middle of the night ( pacific time ) listed the rectangle serving plate with the witch leg pattern but if you blinked it was gone lol it came up using the word witchy as the search word i think the pattern is witchy something or other.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Anyone seeking these C. Radko skulls, get thee hence ASAP. I went back to get a second yesterday, only two gold ones were left. I picked up the less-gold of the two, but still. This seems to be a sought-after item. 

They did have two of these in a striped white resembling marble when unlit, the eyes were white daisies. [That sounds weird] A very different vibe, I am curious to see how they look when lit, but not curious enough to buy one. 

None of the crystal balls were left, except two Nicole Miller ones done as world globes, with the continents frosted. Meh. 

There were also several boxes of really nice Radko ornaments and glass garland; every BIT of that was gone when I went back. Wow. 


I don't think our HG is done stocking yet, they should have way more Yankee Candle fall jars than they do.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Malicious said:


> If anyone is stalking the rae dunn halloween line ( i wish you luck!) tj max in the middle of the night ( pacific time ) listed the rectangle serving plate with the witch leg pattern but if you blinked it was gone lol it came up using the word witchy as the search word i think the pattern is witchy something or other.


I have not seen any at my location; after the discussion in this thread I started looking, but they don't even have this in non-Halloween kitchenware. 

The blessing and curse of places like HG is that one must look very, VERY carefully. Stuff is all over the place, and sometimes people try to hide things. Or they changed their mind halfway across the store and dumped it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

SkullAddict said:


> Spirits Vineyard - The pillows were awesome and the double sided looked great! I wanted them, but I know my boyfriend will not be impressed if i bring any more pillows home. I can sneak other stuff in, and he won't notice.... but he'll def notice the pillows. Lol



I feel ya! I have too many pillows, too, but I like to rotate them out every now and again. These spoke to me, so I had to get a pair. They’re a decent size, they feel nice, and the stuffing inside is pretty good. And they’re double sided which I absolutely love, because I actually plan to keep these out all year. I’ll just flip them around when the season is over because the backside doesn’t scream Halloween.

The other pair I bought, I am less than thrilled with. I like the black & white print (and again, double sided) which is why I bought them, but they don’t feel that great. The material is somewhat scratchy, and the stuffing inside is absolutely horrible! You can feel the hard stems of whatever it is inside, I think probably some kind of cheap feather (which btw, STINKS when you wash it so I wouldn’t recommend). The only good thing though is that they have zippers so you can swap out the stuffing with something else, which is what I plan to do.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Serpentia said:


> I have not seen any at my location; after the discussion in this thread I started looking, but they don't even have this in non-Halloween kitchenware.
> 
> The blessing and curse of places like HG is that one must look very, VERY carefully. Stuff is all over the place, and sometimes people try to hide things. Or they changed their mind halfway across the store and dumped it.



I’ve been known to do some dumping myself!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> The other pair I bought, I am less than thrilled with. I like the black & white print (and again, double sided) which is why I bought them, but they don’t feel that great. The material is somewhat scratchy, and the stuffing inside is absolutely horrible! You can feel the hard stems of whatever it is inside, I think probably some kind of cheap feather (which btw, STINKS when you wash it so I wouldn’t recommend). The only good thing though is that they have zippers so you can swap out the stuffing with something else, which is what I plan to do.


This is why I very rarely buy HG pillows, they're generally down filled things & I can't stand that texture. I won't buy any pillow that stuffed with it & it's not even an animal cruelty issue for me, I just can't stand the way they feel.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> This is why I very rarely buy HG pillows, they're generally down filled things & I can't stand that texture. I won't buy any pillow that stuffed with it & it's not even an animal cruelty issue for me, I just can't stand the way they feel.



They were actually my first pillows from HG....actually TJMax online. Looks like I will need to see them in person first before buying from now on! The other pair is great though, insides are stuffed with some kind of fluffy cotton or batting material.


----------



## HaunterMom (Jul 31, 2014)

Saw these today at HomeGoods in Santa Clara, CA
The train was priced at $1499.99.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Has anyone seen this skeleton hand holding a Champagne flute at a TJMaxx/HomeGoods/Marshall's? Last year they they sold the bigger wine goblets, but I have only seen these for MUCH MORE MONEY at Pottery Barn. I would appreciate a heads up and/or photo if anyone spots them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow, that train & bride are huge!

My HG still only has a couple aisles of stuff but one of the cashiers said they've got more coming. Still no busts though.


----------



## HaunterMom (Jul 31, 2014)

I have not seen the champagne flutes at HomeGoods. I ordered a pair from Pottery Barn, but returned them. They are shinier than the ones from HomeGoods, and the base is slightly different (it has a flat edge around the bottom). These are slight differences, but the shininess bothered me, and I felt the price was too high (even with a 20% off coupon).


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

HaunterMom said:


> I have not seen the champagne flutes at HomeGoods. I ordered a pair from Pottery Barn, but returned them. They are shinier than the ones from HomeGoods, and the base is slightly different (it has a flat edge around the bottom). These are slight differences, but the shininess bothered me, and I felt the price was too high (even with a 20% off coupon).


Yeah, they are on sale today with free shipping and still it's too much. I want eight! I haven't given up hope but I think the chances are slim they will sell them. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I haven"t seen those flutes either but will keep an eye out for them when out and about


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got a great resin tombstone at HG today with a headless man and a pumpkin (no horse), I thought I took a pic of it to post here but I didn't and its still in my sister's car. Will post tomorrow. I went to 3 HG's today, lots of good stuff. I only bought the tombstone and a couple of candles. Only a few small busts so far.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Haven’t seen the champagne flutes, just the skeleton hand wine glasses and the full skeleton wine glasses inspired by Pottery Barn (clear, red, or black glass). I’ll keep an eye out though & will post if I find them. Good Luck!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Stopped by my local HG finally...and was let down. The Halloween stuff was by the front and only on a few tables...none of the aisles have anything Halloween yet.

Snapped some pictures.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Tombstone I got yesterday.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

My Home Goods finds of the day...thinking cocktails!


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> Went to HG & TJMaxx after my doc appt. (it's right next door to the shopping center). HG had all the stuff right up front but it wasn't a lot of stuff. I bought nothing. TJMaxx didn't have a lot either but but they did have some cool Nightmare Before Christmas mugs yet I didn't buy any of them.
> 
> I just haven't seen anything that screams "BUY ME!" yet. But I know they're just getting started.
> 
> I did buy a few new tops, a purse & a stainless steel set of measuring cups for my husband to use in the garage but zero Halloween stuff.


Where are you in MD? I'm in Balt I usually hit the ones in Glenburnie Columbia n gambrills . I feel like we're the last to get the good stuff!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Trolled the aisles of HG yesterday. While they did have some new items out since my last visit nothing came home with me. I was almost tempted by the Rest In Cheese board and knife set though. The hunt for Headless Horseman continues...


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Sashasmommy said:


> Where are you in MD? I'm in Balt I usually hit the ones in Glenburnie Columbia n gambrills . I feel like we're the last to get the good stuff!


I wish we had three locations to bounce around!


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

I want one those mug cabinets! I've seen them on Mercari, so I know they are being put out, but none near me! I really want the witches brew ones.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> That would be fantastic! I won’t get my hopes up though, I’m not sure if they’re going to be released this year since there is a new melamine line, plus the launch at Kirkland’s. But ya never know!



I too have been looking for those bowls for 2 years now after seeing them on this page! I got lucky and was able to get the Witches Brew one last year, but never got the Hocus Pocus.

I follow several Rae Dunn fb groups and there are 2 sets of melamine bowls (one all orange inside, and one multicolored), and so far 3 sets of ceramic bowls: white/orange inside Happy Halloween/Witches Brew, white/orange inside Hocus Pocus/Trick or Treat, and all black Happy Halloween/Trick or Treat.

As far as I've heard so far the white Happy Halloween/Witches Brew set has only been found at TJ Maxx and the white Hocus Pocus/Trick or Treat set has only been found at Marshall's. I believe the black set has been found at all 3 stores.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m guessing there’s at least one if not more “Dunnies” in my area that clears the shelves because I have yet to see any Halloween or LL mugs/bowls in any store......EVER.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I work at night and two nights in a row TJ Maxx online had Rae Dunn Halloween kitchen stuff ( the witches shoes platter and the next night they had thanksgiving plates that as usual just had the word thankful on them ) they were put on the site between midnight and 2am pacific time and they went in a snap! i have a weakness for appetizer plates and now I feel I just have to have those darn rae dunn witch ones( which I see on a shelf in the post above)!!


----------



## jmoss (Aug 10, 2018)

It seems to me that HomeGoods Halloween stuff so far looks better than it did last year and people are grabbing it up faster this year in my area.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m guessing there’s at least one if not more “Dunnies” in my area that clears the shelves because I have yet to see any Halloween or LL mugs/bowls in any store......EVER.



You are most likely right! It's taken me a year to figure out that the only way to find it at my particular store is to be there when the store opens. Either that or just happen to be in the right place at the right time! I missed out on the black Halloween bowls by seconds on Saturday. Got there just in time to see someone else putting them in their cart!!


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice!! I've seen them stock stuff on the website mid day too, usually around 4ish. Anything Rae usually goes super fast though! 

I'll keep an eye out for the witch plates for you. Those don't usually go as fast as the stuff with the large letters on it.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Malicious said:


> I work at night and two nights in a row TJ Maxx online had Rae Dunn Halloween kitchen stuff ( the witches shoes platter and the next night they had thanksgiving plates that as usual just had the word thankful on them ) they were put on the site between midnight and 2am pacific time and they went in a snap! i have a weakness for appetizer plates and now I feel I just have to have those darn rae dunn witch ones( which I see on a shelf in the post above)!!


Nice!! I've seen them stock stuff on the website mid day too, usually around 4ish. Anything Rae usually goes super fast though! 

I'll keep an eye out for the witch plates for you. Those don't usually go as fast as the stuff with the large letters on it.


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hearthfire said:


> Just a few more goodies today! Is someone still looking for the witchy kitty? They have another one there and it looks even cuter lit up


I lOVE the kitty, where is she at, what store?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

My Ross find today


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Found my plates. Pics of some items of interest.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Which plates did you get? Those cabinets are really making a comeback this year!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Home goods purchase today


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Did you see how much that pirate thing was and the large gate thingy ? I'm doing a pirate theme this year , even though I don't think pirates are halloweeny but my daughter has been wanting me too and got that tentecals and mermaid so that thing would be great....lol I can't remember what they are called.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Wow! That bat gate is something.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Does anyone have an inside pic of the pumpkin spice latte vending machine?


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I cant figure out how to reply with quotes on my phone! 

The plates i picked up were rae dunn appetizer plates with witch legs on them dont ask me why i felt i needed to have them ! I hsve way too many dishes already! 

The pirate stock was 129.00 
I believe the bat gate was 149.00


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Did you see how much that pirate thing was and the large gate thingy ? I'm doing a pirate theme this year , even though I don't think pirates are halloweeny but my daughter has been wanting me too and got that tentecals and mermaid so that thing would be great....lol I can't remember what they are called.



It's called a pillory, the one near me was 129.99 I believe.


----------



## jmoss (Aug 10, 2018)

pumpkinpatchbook said:


> Does anyone have an inside pic of the pumpkin spice latte vending machine?


It's all black on the inside with 2 shelves.


----------



## Bpcort (Jul 31, 2018)

In S.E GA our local tjmaxx has begun to set out plenty of stuff! I bought a pair of dish towels with sloths dressed up for Halloween. ? Random but that's me.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

I saw the sloth Halloween stuff this morning when I was witchy kitty hunting. Never did find the cat (I've given up hope) but I did watch as six women descended like locusts on the Rae Dunn stuff being put out. There might've been victory shouting. I decided I didn't want to get closer to see because I wasn't sure I'd make it out alive even if I wasn't trying to buy.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Obviously I need to look up these Rae Dunn Halloween dishes. I’ve seen the plain white ones that say eat or something like that a few times at TJM. I had no interest in them. Halloween themed dishes might be another thing. ?


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

All I want is one of the Rae Dunn 2 mug sets that say either Happy Halloween, or Trick Treat, etc. But I feel like it's never going to happen.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

This is not my picture but these are the mugs I am looking for....any of the Halloween ones with the colored interiors. They’re actually nice mugs, aside from the words/color on them. 

There’s also black ones with white lettering, but I can’t figure out if they’re from this year or last year, but I would love to find them! My appeal to them are the simple black & white design....I decorate with a lot of black and white harlequin and damask so that’s kind of why I like them.

I just can’t get into the fighting and stalking the stores though. I’m already crazy for other reasons, I don’t need to add that to the list! lol


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Bobbiejo said:


> Obviously I need to look up these Rae Dunn Halloween dishes. I’ve seen the plain white ones that say eat or something like that a few times at TJM. I had no interest in them. Halloween themed dishes might be another thing. &#55358;&#56784;


lol that's how it starts Bobbiejo this forum brainwashes us.....must have dishes ....cat in the witch hat etc etc


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Malicious said:


> lol that's how it starts Bobbiejo this forum brainwashes us.....must have dishes ....cat in the witch hat etc etc


Haha SOOO true! Although if it’s halloween related, it doesn’t take much.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Malicious said:


> Found my plates. Pics of some items of interest.



Congrats on finding your plates!!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Just found these on the TJ Maxx website for sale








https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...3260?colorId=NS1003495&pos=1:82&Ntt=halloween







https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...3256?colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:77&Ntt=halloween


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Saw these at TJ Maxx yesterday


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

OMG I neeeeeeeed those cauldrons! Just like my bust obsession, I also have a cauldron addiction


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Lol something i found interesting with the cauldrons were they said magenta on the bottom which is associated with the rae dunn stuff. I walked around with the trick or treat one for 30 min but ended up putting it back on the shelf. Im sure i will regret it!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

More items out the HG I stopped by today. Can't believe they had 3 Headless Horseman statues.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Love that big witch!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

The witchy kitty was at the Augusta, GA store when i posted but i haven't been back.


----------



## Spookdog25 (Aug 31, 2018)

*Sightings*

Menards has some Halloween gear out. They say there is more to come. Joann’s had some good stuff as well. A store called At Home had quite a lot of Halloween this week.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

If anyone bought the gold crab (I found mine in Home Goods) just thought I’d post here that Grandinroad also has a gold crab and I think they go really well together!

The one in the back is the Home Goods one, it’s a little bit bigger and bulkier than the one in the front, which is from Grandinroad. 

I’m dubbing mine the King and Queen


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

This was my Marshalls btw, it's all we have for now







I considered kitty, he had no sticker




























If yall can't find this pumpkin dude, its because theyre all at my store


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I wish I could find two nice pumpkin toparies for beside the door. I haven’t seen two locally thus far. My luck, I buy one, and can’t find a second matching one at another store.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I wish I could find two nice pumpkin toparies for beside the door. I haven’t seen two locally thus far. My luck, I buy one, and can’t find a second matching one at another store.



Did you try the At Home store?

If you have one near you, I saw some the last time I was there. The paint job wasn’t the greatest, but I’m sure less $$ than the Grandinroad ones I’ve been eyeing for years.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Bobbiejo said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could find two nice pumpkin toparies for beside the door. I haven’t seen two locally thus far. My luck, I buy one, and can’t find a second matching one at another store.
> ...


While I loved the size and shape of At Home’s topiary, the paint job was horrible. If I’m going to buy a new item, I shouldn’t have to repaint the whole thing. LOL Crafting in theory is great, but I’m currently too busy being lazy. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

True that! I have about 5 projects lined up that I’ve yet to start. I can’t seem to find the time between all my shopping


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> True that! I have about 5 projects lined up that I’ve yet to start. I can’t seem to find the time between all my shopping


Same here!! I'm glad I'm not the only one!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m betting we could form a support group! Haha


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Went in Home Goods yesterday ........can ya believe this>>>>>>looking for BUSTS! Last year I went in there for the very 1st time and went nuts over those Busts. I had to have one, which led to another one, .........aahhh yes another visit there and I walked out with 2 more........and then another 2 . Yup went a little crazy for sure.

I kept having that museum idea in my head. A few months ago A.C. Moore had 2 sizes of pedestals on sale, I walked out with one for each bust. With a spotlight on them it would make for a great museum piece.

Below is the skull mirror I picked up yesterday and a pic of the busts I bought last year!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Malicious said:


> Love that big witch!


She's great but large, heavy and $249!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I failed to find that witch bust before. So bummed, such a great piece!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

It seems like all the Halloween plates I find are black and white. I was absolutely thrilled when I found these! They didn’t make it to the shelves because I found them in the stock cart as it came out of the stockroom. They only had 4 and I grabbed them!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Saw some great stuff at Home Goods in Reno, NV over the weekend. Really wanted the Mr. Bonesy metal statue but family wasn’t too keen on riding back home with him in the car and having space for him in the living room LOL..... we’ll see..... if it’s meant to be I’ll find him locally later.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

That Mr Bonesy guy is great!

And is that the first bust to hit the stores this year!? I haven’t seen that one before. Looks like Geraldo Rivera! Haha


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh no......!!










It's like if Salvador Dali & Frankenstein had a baby!! I see his bolt is above his ear, where's the one on the other side?

I think all the other busts are ones they've had in the past & don't really thrill me, but that guy is new. I don't know if I need him or not but I like him just because he makes me smile!!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Mr.Bonsey is great! Reno .....hmmmm lets see I can be there in an hour and a half....no no no I have no more storage space!? That hipster Frankie just about killed me he is hysterical


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Oh no......!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXACTLY what I thought...
Dali all the way!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Hey Spirits Vineyard, did you see the $5 cauldrons at Target? They also have small $3 candle cauldrons which smell great!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Hey Patch o Pumpkins, WitchyKitty is $16.99. He looks much better when you get him home. His eyes are yellow and they stand out purrrrfectly. And the green light in the cauldron is a cool green


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Oh no......!!
> 
> It's like if Salvador Dali & Frankenstein had a baby!! I see his bolt is above his ear, where's the one on the other side?
> 
> I think all the other busts are ones they've had in the past & don't really thrill me, but that guy is new. I don't know if I need him or not but I like him just because he makes me smile!!


I do see Dali, but for some obnoxious reason I see Geraldo Rivera even more and I just can’t have that staring at me every time I walk thru a room! LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> Hey Spirits Vineyard, did you see the $5 cauldrons at Target? They also have small $3 candle cauldrons which smell great!



Not yet, but I’ll be making a Target run sometime this week so I will look out for them!


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

Hey everyone!

I managed to grab two of the Ouija Pillows (Thro by Marlo Lorenz), so if anybody wants one or two just let me know and I can't put them on Mercari for you as a reserve! 

I also saw a third at the Marshalls yesterday that I might be able to go back and get. 

Ya'll just let me know!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I got excited when the number of Halloween items on the TJM website went from 92 to 143. They’ve only added a few more blankets and now kids costumes. 

SNOOZE


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I got excited when the number of Halloween items on the TJM website went from 92 to 143. They’ve only added a few more blankets and now kids costumes.
> 
> SNOOZE


Lol ........... same here!


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

I am so glad they are having more of the palmistry stuff this year! I really want that large hand statue! And I managed to find two of these pillows! they are excellent quality and so freaking soft. They have them online too!









https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...8655?colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:90&Ntt=halloween


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

exlibrisnyx said:


> I am so glad they are having more of the palmistry stuff this year! I really want that large hand statue! And I managed to find two of these pillows! they are excellent quality and so freaking soft. They have them online too!
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...8655?colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:90&Ntt=halloween


Oh I’m so glad to read a positive comment on that pillow! I thought the same thing about it being nice to see more palmistry stuff this year and bought that pillow, as well as the long lumbar pillow, and they are being delivered today!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I have a bit of a funny story to share that I’m sure most of you can relate.

Yesterday I decided to swing by Home Goods after work before going home, because I kept thinking about this broom that I saw the last time I was there but didn’t buy, and of course wanted to see what other new Halloween stuff they had since I was last there. 

There were SOOO many people there  It’s one of the reasons I shop online for most things these days because I just can’t handle having to move every 10 seconds to get out of someone’s way or to make room for someone who just has to want to look at the very same shelf I am looking at. Is it too much to ask to let me shop in my 2x2 foot of space peacefully? And here in the southeast, it’s still very hot and humid, and as a profuse sweater, I stood there trying to imagine myself standing on an iceberg in the arctic, waiting for the sweat to stop trickling down my back. I really wasn’t able to enjoy “the shop” because my mind was focused on trying to make myself stop sweating. Thru all that I managed to make my way thru the isles fairly quickly and did put a few things in my cart, but they weren’t “to die for” items and I kept thinking that as I was pushing the cart around. Why am I buying this crap? I have absolutely no room in my kitchen cabinets (they were mostly ceramics I had in my cart) and I am buying more? So then I did the ultimate bad-shopper thing......I abandoned my cart and decided to just go home with nothing. I couldn’t find the broom I had initially came in for anyway.

Then, of course, just as I was almost at the door, what do I see? The broom! They had moved it completely out of the Halloween section and I almost missed it. I picked one up and I thought, well, maybe I should go back and get my cart since I was going to stand in line anyway to pay for the broom, may as well get everything, right? But then as I inspected the broom, I realized I didn’t like it nearly as much as I did the first time I saw it. Apparently everything was just hitting me wrong that day. So I put the broom back down and finally just walked out.

Do your ever just have one of those days?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

There are only 2 Targets in Augusta Georgia and one has Halloween completely set up and it’s been plowed through. The other one has just started to put candy out but there is so much garden and back to school stuff, they say they don’t know when they’ll get the good stuff out!! Come in Target!!!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard that happened to me except the broom sold. Then while at another store I saw one so I picked up a new ride ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Spirits Vineyard that happened to me except the broom sold. Then while at another store I saw one so I picked up a new ride &#55357;&#56898;



I forgot to mention that I am in the process of making my own broom (or 2 or 3) and have all the supplies, and when they're finally finished they will actually look a lot like this one, except for the broomstick handle. Had I not been making my own, I likely would’ve bought it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

If anyone was contemplating the headless horseman that’s sold online, it’s actually pretty nice (and big). I saw one in the store yesterday but it was that mottled gray color, which I think I may have bought in previous years but just smaller. This one is all black. I wish it were a little heavier, but overall I’m pretty happy with it. The box it came in was GINORMOUS! I thought for sure they’d pack it with the pillows I ordered.....but no. One small box inside a very much larger box with a TON of air packs. At least it arrived unscathed!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

I also plan on making a few for the entry. They are still building around me and clearing so I grabbed some good limbs but was unsure which materials to use for the bottom. I may use twigs but was looking for some other materials. This is why I passed on the broom originally but couldn't stop thinking about it. What are you using for the base?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I am using cinnamon brooms. I bought a whole bunch from A Touch of Country Magic (makers of the original cinnamon broom). The material is almost identical to the broom from Homegoods! And you can get them in different scents, which I liked. I watched a YouTube video of someone who made them with these and you’ll need about 3 cinnamon brooms per broomstick you want to make, so account for that if you go with them!

https://atouchofcountrymagic.com/brooms/


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Do your ever just have one of those days?


Yep. I have abandoned a cart more than once. Not often but more than once.

I just did the online version of this too at Zulily. I had 5 things in the cart, took them out, put them in, reassessed what I REEEALLLY wanted & had realistic room for ended up just buying 2 little cat-hanging-on-a-broom ornaments instead of the other larger, more expensive things. 

I'm really trying to not buy a ton more stuff unless I reallyreallyreally love it or if it's a crafting thing I'm getting out of the house.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh heck, I do the online version of cart abandonment all the time! I don’t have the same feelings of guilt though as I do for the physical abandonments. That’s actually the second time I’ve done that at Home Goods. The first time I did it, I had those large skeleton bride and groom busts in my cart. I did really want them, but something was holding me back. I think it was the price, so I was having those mental convos in my head, “Do you realllllly need them?”, “Where are you going to put them?”, and “Where are you going to store them?” So I abandoned my cart. But for 2 days they were all I could think about, so I finally decided that I had to go back and see if they were still there. Sure enough, they did.....AND they were now half off, which totally sealed the deal for me. It doesn’t always end well like that though.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

I was lucky to snatch up the big hand. Compared to what else hg has put out i think shes one of the best things so far. Wheres all the busts n really good stuff. Its just ehhh this year. Cute nothing really collectible unique 



exlibrisnyx said:


> I am so glad they are having more of the palmistry stuff this year! I really want that large hand statue! And I managed to find two of these pillows! they are excellent quality and so freaking soft. They have them online too!
> 
> View attachment 561599
> 
> ...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh thank you for sharing this. Ive beenntrying to find broomstraw forsale for two years. Majorly trimmed two tall apple trees n saved my broom handles. I want to make a walking stick broom so need it longer. Renfair costume. Thank you thank you. Ride on witches!!!!



Spirits Vineyard said:


> Mrs. Voorhees said:
> 
> 
> > Spirits Vineyard that happened to me except the broom sold. Then while at another store I saw one so I picked up a new ride ��
> ...


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I have recently decided that I want to get a nice little collection of vintage=like items so that's now my excuse to shop. I can always think of something.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Mrs. Voorhees said:
> 
> 
> > Spirits Vineyard that happened to me except the broom sold. Then while at another store I saw one so I picked up a new ride ��
> ...


What are you making them out of? I have a ton of woods and have been wanting to build my own ride. I love the way ironwood (sparkle berry) looks. It’s so crooked and kinda red. I’m just not sure what’s best


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I started a thread a while back on my broom making project.....check it out.....

https://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/197459-witch-s-broom.html


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

wickedwillingwench said:


> I have recently decided that I want to get a nice little collection of vintage=like items so that's now my excuse to shop. I can always think of something.



It’s a slippery slope to start collecting anything! Like you, I decided this year I wanted to start collecting the Lori Mitchell Halloween figurines. I now have around 30 of them! Yikes!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> It’s a slippery slope to start collecting anything! Like you, I decided this year I wanted to start collecting the Lori Mitchell Halloween figurines. I now have around 30 of them! Yikes!


Is there a collections thread? I'd like to see everyone's treasures


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Is there a collections thread? I'd like to see everyone's treasures



Do you mean for Lori Mitchell specifically, or just a collectors thread in general? I’m not sure either exist, I’ve just been posting my Lori Mitchell finds in the “what did you find/buy today” thread! Let me get all my photos gathered and I’ll start one! I know a few others here who have also just posted in the general “what did you find today” thread and I agree, it would be nice to see other people’s finds. I know a few others who have purchased some things from other artists like Bethany Lowe, Johanna Parker, Jim Shore, Joe Spencer, and Katherine’s Collection just to name a few. Although there is already a separate thread for KC


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I made a HG run tonight and scored the kitten with a witch hat. I picked one up a few weeks ago and put it down and have been sorry ever since.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Do you mean for Lori Mitchell specifically, or just a collectors thread in general? I’m not sure either exist, I’ve just been posting my Lori Mitchell finds in the “what did you find/buy today” thread! Let me get all my photos gathered and I’ll start one! I know a few others here who have also just posted in the general “what did you find today” thread and I agree, it would be nice to see other people’s finds. I know a few others who have purchased some things from other artists like Bethany Lowe, Johanna Parker, Jim Shore, Joe Spencer, and Katherine’s Collection just to name a few. Although there is already a separate thread for KC


Cool. That would be a neat thread to look at. We could also put things like cauldron collections, busts, mugs etc. Collections in general would be fun to look at. If anyone is willing to put a million items in one pic lol. I've already decorated mostly...but Id love to manage some pics for the thread


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

dbruner said:


> I made a HG run tonight and scored the kitten with a witch hat. I picked one up a few weeks ago and put it down and have been sorry ever since.


Dbruner I’m so happy you found witchykitty! I’ve been stalking all my stores to buy for someone here. Our stores really don’t get much at all though. I didn’t buy him the first time either and ran back to get him immediately the next morning. He really is a cutie


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Cool. That would be a neat thread to look at. We could also put things like cauldron collections, busts, mugs etc. Collections in general would be fun to look at. If anyone is willing to put a million items in one pic lol. I've already decorated mostly...but Id love to manage some pics for the thread


New thread created!

https://www.halloweenforum.com/gene...alloween-collectibles-collections-2018-a.html


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> wickedwillingwench said:
> 
> 
> > I have recently decided that I want to get a nice little collection of vintage=like items so that's now my excuse to shop. I can always think of something.
> ...


I LOVE Lori Mitchell but no one ever knows what I'm talking about. I have about 20 of the Halloween ones, but also collect a lot of the Christmas ones too.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Lukewa said:


> I LOVE Lori Mitchell but no one ever knows what I'm talking about. I have about 20 of the Halloween ones, but also collect a lot of the Christmas ones too.


Thankfully I don’t decorate a ton for Christmas....otherwise I’d probably have to buy the Christmas ones, too,


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Watched the ribbon cutting at our new Home goods today. Here's most of what I saw. Most pics are the same shelf. Not a massive selection, but had a ton of unique snowglobes



























































































pics from phone


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Saw this awesome piece for $99 yesterday and still thinking about it. A little reminiscent of KC pieces.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

LOVE that Black Hat Inn floor sign!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

kristinms8 said:


> Saw this awesome piece for $99 yesterday and still thinking about it. A little reminiscent of KC pieces.
> View attachment 562101


I've found that it doesn't pay to 'think about' something --especially at HG. If you wait, it will be gone when you go back. I find it easier (on my heart if nothing else) to go ahead and get what I think I want and return it if I decide I really don't.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

wickedwillingwench said:


> I've found that it doesn't pay to 'think about' something --especially at HG. If you wait, it will be gone when you go back. I find it easier (on my heart if nothing else) to go ahead and get what I think I want and return it if I decide I really don't.


Totally agree!!! Years ago I missed out on something that I really wanted, and when I went back to get it, it was all sold out. And it was a seasonal item so it never came back. I thought about that for the LONGEST time! Since then I vowed since then that would never happen to me again. Like you said, you can always return it.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

Finally made my first TJ Maxx purchase of the season ? I’m not sure what’s going on but I haven’t seen anything I’ve “had” to have this year ?


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

wickedwillingwench said:


> I've found that it doesn't pay to 'think about' something --especially at HG. If you wait, it will be gone when you go back. I find it easier (on my heart if nothing else) to go ahead and get what I think I want and return it if I decide I really don't.


Totally agree. I lost out on amazing Dracula about 4-5 years ago. With this one I loved the concept of the 3D box frame display but I’m just not a huge orange fan honestly. Maybe with a different color dress I would have got her.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

OMG! What awesome TJMaxx finds! I want that Black Hats large wood sign and that KC like framed woman. And that large fortune teller hand someone posted earlier. My local stores haven’t had much to drool over. I went today and walked out with two candles to go with a display I have going on. Nothing else and I was really looking! I haven’t even seen any fake books this year. I bought like eight of them last year and need two more. I’m looking for a couple good pictures/signs as I found three or four last year at TJMaxx, but nothing this year.

Looking at what I currently have decorated, I think the large witch doll and a few dish towels may be the only TJMaxx Halloween purchases I’ve made this year. That’s sad.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I haven't seen any new busts yet either. I see they have the old Frankenstein which I already have (both sizes) & those ones with masks which don't thrill me. I get the feeling they're just starting with Halloween big & then in the next few weeks that will be it.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

This was the coolest thing I found at our HG in the Houston area.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

There is a plethora of dragons everywhere this year! They're all pretty cool looking too though not my thing. I almost wish they were since there's so many available right now.

The one at Home Depot was pretty impressive but I just have zero use for it.


----------



## trickster (Aug 24, 2015)

Found this today when I did a HG run against my better judgement at lunchtime. I promised to limit myself this year both from a money and space perspective, but as I love " Frank" in any form I could not resist. I plan to keep him out year around in our family/movie room . At least that my plan to justify going from limited purchases to one that stands over 5FT.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

trickster said:


> Found this today when I did a HG run against my better judgement at lunchtime. I promised to limit myself this year both from a money and space perspective, but as I love " Frank" in any form I could not resist. I plan to keep him out year around in our family/movie room . At least that my plan to justify going from limited purchases to one that stands over 5FT.
> View attachment 562257


awesome find. What did it cost? Reminds me of my holy grail I hope for every year


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

trickster, that guy is awesome! I may have gone home with him myself!


----------



## pxlchk1 (Sep 8, 2018)

Just got back from a lunchtime run. Picked up a black glass crystal ball which lights up and has glitter inside, a cauldron (because I need another cauldron, obv), and a tablecloth. 

What I'm really DYING for is one of the Deadgar Allen Poe busts that I foolishly missed out on last year. WHY???? If anyone sees one in the Chicago area, please think of me and my broken heart, just pining for a Poe bust to have at my dinner table. ::sadness::



Hope all are having a good Monday!

Alana


----------



## trickster (Aug 24, 2015)

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> awesome find. What did it cost? Reminds me of my holy grail I hope for every year
> View attachment 562281


It was 199.00. Which was not too bad , though of course I had to remove all price tags before my husband get home.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I saw these skelly plates several years ago and was so excited to find them today since I passed them up. Then I found even more colorful skelly plates! Score!!!!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Saw this at HG today


----------



## pxlchk1 (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi all! I'm looking for any of the busts sold in recent years. Mostly the Edgar "Deadgar Allen Poe" as my daughter is a huge Poe fan. (Our cat is named Edgar.) 

I'm in Chicago, but happy to pay for shipping. 

Thank you!

-Alana


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Ok, now tell me who the heck Ray Dunn is and why I was supposed to buy these bowls? Had it not been this forum, I definitely wouldn’t have bought them, but I felt like I scored some unknown treasure when I stumbled over them. Crazy I know! ?


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

yep I know the feeling happens to me all the time! love the bowls!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Nice Bobbiejo! I’m sure I probably wouldn’t have bought half the stuff I’ve purchased if it weren’t for this forum! LOL


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Bobbiejo said:


> Ok, now tell me who the heck Ray Dunn is and why I was supposed to buy these bowls? Had it not been this forum, I definitely wouldn’t have bought them, but I felt like I scored some unknown treasure when I stumbled over them. Crazy I know! ?


You wouldn’t believe the nasty comments these grown women were saying to and about me because I had the audacity to pick up the last “Rae Dunn!” It was $6! I gotta admit I thought of buying it and then smashing it on the ground to help them over the edge! Lol But google how much it’s selling for online. Evidently there are pages devoted to avid collectors


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Welp I've given up hope on finding those Johanna Parker Design set of mugs.

Anyone willing to buy the set and ship them to me at cost plus shipping fees? Only way I'll be able to get them...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Welp I've given up hope on finding those Johanna Parker Design set of mugs.
> 
> Anyone willing to buy the set and ship them to me at cost plus shipping fees? Only way I'll be able to get them...


Have you checked Zulily? That's the only place I've ever seen them. They're out of stock right now but they do come around & came around 2 or 3 times this season.
https://www.zulily.com/p/halloween-mug-set-of-four-315310-49436324.html


----------



## jmoss (Aug 10, 2018)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Welp I've given up hope on finding those Johanna Parker Design set of mugs.
> 
> Anyone willing to buy the set and ship them to me at cost plus shipping fees? Only way I'll be able to get them...


I have never seen Johanna Parker Design at a TJMax or HomeGoods store before. But I found them here ->https://www.christmastraditions.com/Merchand/JParker.htm


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

theyre also on amazon https://www.amazon.com/Ceramic-Pump...qid=1536846958&sr=1-5&keywords=halloween+mugs


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Have you checked Zulily? That's the only place I've ever seen them. They're out of stock right now but they do come around & came around 2 or 3 times this season.
> https://www.zulily.com/p/halloween-mug-set-of-four-315310-49436324.html


I have found all four in a few different Home Goods/TJM stores in the last month. I bought three of them (the owl didn't thrill me).


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

and they were $4.99 each at home goods.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Welp I've given up hope on finding those Johanna Parker Design set of mugs.
> 
> Anyone willing to buy the set and ship them to me at cost plus shipping fees? Only way I'll be able to get them...


home goods has had this set for three weeks on their shelf, no one wants them....very cute


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I would sign up to get an an alert for them on zulily...they’ve been back quite a few times and that’s where they’re the cheapest (in short of trying to find them in a store)!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> You wouldn’t believe the nasty comments these grown women were saying to and about me because I had the audacity to pick up the last “Rae Dunn!” It was $6! I gotta admit I thought of buying it and then smashing it on the ground to help them over the edge! Lol But google how much it’s selling for online. Evidently there are pages devoted to avid collectors



I would have loved to have been there so I could relish in that enjoyment! I’ve been doing some research on this whole Rae Dunn phenomenon and you’re right, some of these women can get extremely nasty. It makes it frustrating for the non-collector who just wants to buy a $6 mug.

And not only are there pages for the avid collectors....there are pages dedicated to the “Husbands of Dunnies”.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I would sign up to get an an alert for them on zulily...they’ve been back quite a few times and that’s where they’re the cheapest (in short of trying to find them in a store)!



Speaking of which, look what I had delivered today


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I would have loved to have been there so I could relish in that enjoyment! I’ve been doing some research on this whole Rae Dunn phenomenon and you’re right, some of these women can get extremely nasty. It makes it frustrating for the non-collector who just wants to buy a $6 mug.
> 
> And not only are there pages for the avid collectors....there are pages dedicated to the “Husbands of Dunnies”.


I laughed so hard at that comment that I snorted some tea! Husbands of Dunnies?!?!?! And I felt sorry for my hubby because of my love for Halloween!!! And our Anniversary is Oct 30th so I use that as an excuse. One woman even took a pic of me holding my little "Rae Dunn" bowl. She asked if I realized what I had and I said, "a little bowl with a skelly on it." I told her I was gonna use it to feed my cat. lol The way her face morphed was incredible! She then made a call on her cell explaining the nightmare she was living. I love Halloween stuff but I don't get people hating others for their treasures. I love it when things are adored for specific reasons, not brands.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

screamqueen2012 said:


> home goods has had this set for three weeks on their shelf, no one wants them....very cute


GAH! GO BUY THEM STAT!!

I'm sure someone here would take them off your hands!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I laughed pretty hard myself when I saw there were FB groups for the husbands. I was like, seriously? I mean, SERIOUSLY? I’ve read some of these women’s personal stories....many are completely addicted to “hunting for Dunn”, and some even have marriages that have fallen apart over it.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

The reason I don't get them online is the price. $4.99 in store as someone said lol.

Everywhere is overpriced...maybe that's why HomeGoods never has them in stock...they get grabbed too fast.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I agree most online places are way overpriced, but on Zulily they are only $24.99 for the set. For me it’s worth it to pay the few extra bucks than to be frustrated I can’t find them in stores! Plus I’ve never seen them in HomeGoods (or Marshals or TJM).


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I have seen dunn stuff at home goods. Only knew about dunn bc of this forum. I didn't buy it cause I would not have wanted it if it was free. I couldn't care less about about an idiotic craze for everything made by dunn. Hearthfire- I kinda wish you would have broken it. That lady may have an epiphany of what a complete lunatic she has become.


----------



## pxlchk1 (Sep 8, 2018)

Ditsterz said:


> I have seen dunn stuff at home goods. Only knew about dunn bc of this forum. I didn't buy it cause I would not have wanted it if it was free. I couldn't care less about about an idiotic craze for everything made by dunn. Hearthfire- I kinda wish you would have broken it. That lady may have an epiphany of what a complete lunatic she has become.


There's a guy I follow on Instagram, ThePretentiousHome, who actually buys those things at HG and smashes them on camera.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Bwahahahaa!! I'm gonna have to look him up! And I would've busted it but she got out of line to go look again for another! lol And literally, my cat is eating out of it. When she was in line on her cell, she kept repeating that "the bowl is not melamine, it's clay!" I laughed so hard. The cashier said she calls all the time demanding they set "her stuff" aside. Unbelievable!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Apparently that is happening all over the country (people calling the store) that it’s become problematic and has gone up to their corporate offices and now the sales people and stock people are instructed to not hold anything or even answer the calls about whether they have stock or not. Oh, and there have been reports that police have been called in the stores (not sure of the specifics on that one) and some are so physically up in the addiction that it’s causing major problems in their lives just like a drug addiction would. It really is just complete madness.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Wow!!! That's amazing! And sad. There are so many things to enjoy in life. I saw some plates at Homegoods that I missed out on several years ago. And then boom, there they were this year. It felt like Karma. I wonder what happens to those same lunatics when storms come and takes those items away. Gotta remember what's truly dear


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> Wow!!! That's amazing! And sad. There are so many things to enjoy in life. I saw some plates at Homegoods that I missed out on several years ago. And then boom, there they were this year. It felt like Karma. I wonder what happens to those same lunatics when storms come and takes those items away. Gotta remember what's truly dear



The funniest thing I read yesterday in one of the groups I recently joined was someone asked, “So what of your favorite Rae Dunn items will you be packing up to protect as we hurdle thru this storm?”

I’m paraphrasing a bit it was something along those lines.

Seriously, I have much more valuable items (and not necessarily monetary) that I would pack up first before I would pack up a mug that said BOO.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

a little sign I have in my house...i'm seriously considering getting business cards made of it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Haha! That’s awesome!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> The funniest thing I read yesterday in one of the groups I recently joined was someone asked, “So what of your favorite Rae Dunn items will you be packing up to protect as we hurdle thru this storm?”
> 
> I’m paraphrasing a bit it was something along those lines.
> 
> Seriously, I have much more valuable items (and not necessarily monetary) that I would pack up first before I would pack up a mug that said BOO.


That is a whole special kind of crazy isn't it?

I love my Halloween stuff, I love my Christmas stuff, but in an emergency where I have some advance warning to pack things up that stuff isn't even close to being LAST on the list.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Had never heard of Rae Dunn until this forum either. Randomly walking around Homegoods and spotted these. What happened next was literally insane, and had myself and my partner not be there, I wouldn't have believed the story. 

We were there around 7ish on Saturday, and was cruising the aisles looked at other Halloween when I notice all these goodies on a stocking cart. I was chatting with my guy about them and mentioning about reading about it on this forum then 3 women RUN in the store to the cart and immediately start picking up everything from the stocking/ shelving cart and putting it in their own cart. One of the women looks at my cart and practically screamed, "OH MY GGGAAAWWWDDD. ARE YOU GETTING ALL THOSE?" Yes.... she then asks to look at through my cart, and asks at each piece if I'm going to buy them. At that moment, 3 more women RUN into the store and one loudly proclaims "You *****, how did you beat us here?" Neither laugh or snicker, and I'm appalled. Me and my partner walk away and I can hear those lady say, those two guys got everything. As we're walking around the back I say to my partner, "oh look there's more." Two women take off in a dead sprint, and one literally shoves the other woman into the shelving unit. As the one arrives to the back, she says that stuff was already here yesterday. 

We decide it's time to go, and go up to the front. The woman asks if we were Dunnies...(which I had no idea what that was.) We told her no, that we just thought it was cute, etc. She then proceeded to say that those women come every day at opening and are so obnoxious about unloading the truck etc. Then they began to talk about how 2 of them were ARRESTED the week before for causing a fist fight in the store. I was absolutely incredulous about this. 

Again. Never would have believed it until it happened to me. However, the dishes are WAY cute. Oh, best part! I can't believe I almost forgot. Because we were having such a goodtime chatting, and I wasn't entirely paying attention to the checkout process, the girl forgot to scan 3 of my plates. SCORE! I felt like a bad person, but not bad enough to go back after I got home!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Lukewa said:


> Had never heard of Rae Dunn until this forum either. Randomly walking around Homegoods and spotted these. What happened next was literally insane, and had myself and my partner not be there, I wouldn't have believed the story.
> 
> We were there around 7ish on Saturday, and was cruising the aisles looked at other Halloween when I notice all these goodies on a stocking cart. I was chatting with my guy about them and mentioning about reading about it on this forum then 3 women RUN in the store to the cart and immediately start picking up everything from the stocking/ shelving cart and putting it in their own cart. One of the women looks at my cart and practically screamed, "OH MY GGGAAAWWWDDD. ARE YOU GETTING ALL THOSE?" Yes.... she then asks to look at through my cart, and asks at each piece if I'm going to buy them. At that moment, 3 more women RUN into the store and one loudly proclaims "You *****, how did you beat us here?" Neither laugh or snicker, and I'm appalled. Me and my partner walk away and I can hear those lady say, those two guys got everything. As we're walking around the back I say to my partner, "oh look there's more." Two women take off in a dead sprint, and one literally shoves the other woman into the shelving unit. As the one arrives to the back, she says that stuff was already here yesterday.
> 
> ...



Wow...just....WOW! It’s one thing to read about these stories online, but to have it happen to one of us forumers? Crazy!

I’m really glad that you were able to get them instead of those women. Oh, in case you didn’t know, the black stuff is super hard to find (you really scored there!) so the fact that you got it and you are NOT a Dunnie is awesome! 

I can only imagine the looks on their faces.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow, I've seen some of the stuff here and there at Homegoods but never picked it up. Wow. I'm glad you escaped with your goodies and you life Lukewa!


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

These stories are wild. I just looked up Rae Dunn and ???? I was expecting something ornate or with elaborate artwork but it's just plain? I'm so baffled.


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

HighPriestessIce said:


> These stories are wild. I just looked up Rae Dunn and ???? I was expecting something ornate or with elaborate artwork but it's just plain? I'm so baffled.


I don't understand the appeal of Rae Dunn at all for this exact reason...but obviously that's just my taste!


----------



## Atropos (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm with you!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

JoyfulCrow said:


> I don't understand the appeal of Rae Dunn at all for this exact reason...but obviously that's just my taste!


the Rae Dunn was cute for about 5 mins, imo, but is waaay 'overDunn' (see what i did there?  ) now.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> That is a whole special kind of crazy isn't it?
> 
> I love my Halloween stuff, I love my Christmas stuff, but in an emergency where I have some advance warning to pack things up that stuff isn't even close to being LAST on the list.


 This was actually a recent conversation in my house. I am in Southern California and very near to some of the recent wild fires. Well one of them was so close to my sisters house they were evacuated for several days. They were very lucky and they returned to a home and no damage. However while it was going on I was the person she kept in consant contact with and I was updated everyone else. They had warning so she was able to grab important and valuable stuff. So everyone got onto the coversation of what would you take.... 
After important documents, pictures and stuff like that I said they most important thing for me to grab was my Louies (I love Louis Vuitton). Honestly they are expensive so yeah I am getting them puppies out of the house lol..... but dishes? wth??? No I am not taking my dishes or my decorations...
It goes
1. Living creatures 
2. Important documents
3. Pictures
4. MY LOUIES!!!!!
5. Anything else you can carry, heck put it all in the Louies lol


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Johanna Parker mugs on Zulily right now!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep, https://www.zulily.com/p/halloween-mug-set-of-four-315310-49436324.html?pos=5&fromEvent=315310

I PM'd Astor about them but don't know if he's around now or not. I may just buy another set & see what happens.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

First time I have seen Rae Dunn mugs in a store EVER. I'm not into them but if I run across a black platter I'd get it because I think it's cute....


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Well, I wasn’t going to share this, but at the time I bought the two bowls, I also got a $20 Halloween ceramic cake stand. It went from the store to my car, where I promptly dropped it while opening my door. Of course it shattered. The broken cake stand went immediately into the garbage. That was my first & only buying Ray Dunn experience. When I got home, the two bowls were shoved into the back of a cabinet. I dont know if I’ll ever use them, but I got caught up in the Halloween excitement after reading about them here. ☺


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

awww, bobbiejo...that just stinks.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't worry bobbiejo, you're not the only one that has caught Halloween Buying Fever. This time of year it's a nasty bug that hits us all at some point. 

My weakness are any & all dollar store this time of year. I have spent over $100 at several Dollar Trees lately. I tend to give a lot of it away, but just as much stays in my craft room. I bought 4 each of those iridescent skulls & have no clue what I'll do with a dozen of them. Some will go to the fire dept. in a basket or wreath or some other crafty thing but I just couldn't pass them up.

Thankfully I haven't caught the Dunn Bug yet. I think the mugs are cute & might grab the right one if I see it but don't feel like you're alone in that particular addiction space.

It's full of us Fevered folks!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ohhhh that sucks Bobbiejo! I’m always afraid I’m going to do exactly that whenever I buy something that’s breakable from that store! And I feel ya on the Halloween fever/addiction. I think many of us are in that boat


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Yep those damned mugs are finally mine. I just hope they get here safely. *eye roll*

That was about the only thing I was after from HG this year...it's a bit...meh to me. A lot of repeats. I suppose I would like some Shiny Brites but...eh not going to run out and get them.

The Dunn thing...idk why people like it. The Halloween stuff is...ok? But...meh. I looked it up on eBay because I thought maybe people were making bank on reselling them (that would explain the craziness) but...it doesn't look like it? So what the hell is the draw lol?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

That’s just it, people ARE making bank on it, but you just have to know what sells and what doesn’t. Any of the holiday “large letter” (and some non-holiday) can go for crazy prices. A $5.99 mug can sell for $75.

In addition to the resellers, there’s a large number of people who will also buy any RD they can find in hopes to use it to trade what they’re really looking for.


----------



## Foooolish Mortal (Sep 16, 2018)

I am searching for the Witch Crafters skull bouquet pillow (not my pic BBL FB page). I have been constantly searching my Home Goods and TJ Maxx stores with no luck. I am looking for one or two of these pillows. If anyone finds these pillows I will pay retail, tax, finders fee, and shipping cost.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks for the sympathy guys!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> That’s just it, people ARE making bank on it, but you just have to know what sells and what doesn’t. Any of the holiday “large letter” (and some non-holiday) can go for crazy prices. A $5.99 mug can sell for $75.
> 
> In addition to the resellers, there’s a large number of people who will also buy any RD they can find in hopes to use it to trade what they’re really looking for.


What really?! It didn't look like stuff was selling on eBay...did I search wrong or something? Wow...makes me want to run to HG actually...not in the crazy way but...if I could make a little side cash right now so I can buy more Halloween goods...that would be great! My bank account is...pretty empty lol.


----------



## BlackSouledCrow (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi all, I don't post much but I am always creeping to see what all is in stores each year since I never make it to any stores to shop. I just had a quick question, I see so many posts about peoples holy grails they are on the hunt for each year and wondered if there was a thread for just that so those of us can easily keep an eye out for anything in our stores that someone on here was looking for. If there isn't one, I could start one up. I do plan on going to HomeGoods for the first time this year before it opens and hopefully score some goodies and make it out alive in case there are some crazy Dunnies in there that want to trample over me to get to something they want.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Turned the corner like







Saw this dude standing there















Somebody was picking her up as I was leaving


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Bobbiejo said:


> Well, I wasn’t going to share this, but at the time I bought the two bowls, I also got a $20 Halloween ceramic cake stand. It went from the store to my car, where I promptly dropped it while opening my door. Of course it shattered. The broken cake stand went immediately into the garbage. That was my first & only buying Ray Dunn experience. When I got home, the two bowls were shoved into the back of a cabinet. I dont know if I’ll ever use them, but I got caught up in the Halloween excitement after reading about them here. ☺


Sorry to hear about your cake plate bobbiejo. Something similar happened to me. I bought the little cat in the hat with the glowing cauldron one day on my way to work. I put it in the trunk of my car and when I went to get it out the next day a fairly good size piece of the resin on the back was missing. I looked all over my trunk trying to find that piece hoping to glue it back on but it was nowhere to be found ,,,, I kept wondering if I bought the darn thing broken but I swear I remember seeing it in one piece!! good thing is I am Pretty sure I can fix it unlike your cake stand!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I don’t know why but I always find it amazing when those larger pieces get sold. Part jealousy because I wish I could buy them myself (I have no space!) and part joy because I think, “yes! A fellow haunter lives nearby!”


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

Foooolish Mortal said:


> I am searching for the Witch Crafters skull bouquet pillow (not my pic BBL FB page). I have been constantly searching my Home Goods and TJ Maxx stores with no luck. I am looking for one or two of these pillows. If anyone finds these pillows I will pay retail, tax, finders fee, and shipping cost.


I will keep an eye out for you!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

We were all so hungry for those busts when they first came out... I can't believe they didn't continue to make new ones.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Ordered this yesterday while TJX had free shipping, it lights up.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I don’t know why but I always find it amazing when those larger pieces get sold. Part jealousy because I wish I could buy them myself (I have no space!) and part joy because I think, “yes! A fellow haunter lives nearby!”


Same here! Sometimes they sit for a while but you miss a week or so & go back & they're gone! I always wonder who buys those things & I'm just a bit jealous of them.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Nox Eterna said:


> Ordered this yesterday while TJX had free shipping, it lights up.


Your image is broken Nox Eterna. What did you get?


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I have started pulling out all my tubs of decorations to go thru the process of setting up displays inside my house. One of the things that I have noticed is that the stuff available at HomeGoods/TJMaxx/Marshall’s today does not seem to be as imaginative as what has been available in past years. I have gone (repeatedly)to about 4-5 different stores only to walk out empty handed. They also appear to have far less stuff to choose from....smaller display area. 
In the past I have felt a little guilty about buying a lot of stuff but I now feel I made a good decision as I would not be able to replace any of it. I haven’t seen any candelabras or many candle sticks. 
Am I too early in the season to be critical?


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I have started pulling out all my tubs of decorations to go thru the process of setting up displays inside my house. One of the things that I have noticed is that the stuff available at HomeGoods/TJMaxx/Marshall’s today does not seem to be as imaginative as what has been available in past years. I have gone (repeatedly)to about 4-5 different stores only to walk out empty handed. They also appear to have far less stuff to choose from....smaller display area. 
In the past I have felt a little guilty about buying a lot of stuff but I now feel I made a good decision as I would not be able to replace any of it. I haven’t seen any candelabras or many candle sticks. 
Am I too early in the season to be critical?


----------



## captbilly (Jul 28, 2016)

Not to change the subject, I always liked Target's stuff. ave stuff you can't find anywhere else.


----------



## jmoss (Aug 10, 2018)

Here is a few things I saw and like on my last trip to HomeGoods. I think the Halloween this year looks better than last year.









































View attachment 564549


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Bobbiejo said:


> Nox Eterna said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered this yesterday while TJX had free shipping, it lights up.
> ...


Oops let me try that again.... hmm for some reason it won't work ? Here's the link https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...en-Scene/1000351413?colorId=NS1003538&pos=0:7


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

jmoss said:


> Here is a few things I saw and like on my last trip to HomeGoods. I think the Halloween this year looks better than last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it weird that I want this to mark the spot where our kids put our ashes in the woods on our property?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Not at all weird. In fact, I love the idea!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Hearthfire said:


> Not at all weird. In fact, I love the idea!


Gotta say...I agree ?


----------



## Stephasaurus (Sep 25, 2015)

I promised my husband I'd take it easy with the Halloween shopping this year. And it's been pretty easy for the most part since my local Home Goods seems sort of ...skimpy with Halloween this year. Nothing has really jumped out at me, but I just had to get this throw.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oooo I need a Halloween throw!!

Guess we're having dinner tonite across from the Homegoods store!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

zo6marlene said:


> I have started pulling out all my tubs of decorations to go thru the process of setting up displays inside my house. One of the things that I have noticed is that the stuff available at HomeGoods/TJMaxx/Marshall’s today does not seem to be as imaginative as what has been available in past years. I have gone (repeatedly)to about 4-5 different stores only to walk out empty handed. They also appear to have far less stuff to choose from....smaller display area.
> In the past I have felt a little guilty about buying a lot of stuff but I now feel I made a good decision as I would not be able to replace any of it. I haven’t seen any candelabras or many candle sticks.
> Am I too early in the season to be critical?


NOPE, I pulled out my vampire goth gargoyle stuff yesterday to do my front hall and just thought, how hard I chased buying all of it from various hg stores in the past years...and they don't have much of amything to compare this year to it....and I haven't hit my motherload to put out yet...... big lots too and was it target that had the bat in the curtoned lantern last year? that was killer, I got two of them....its not the same level this year....some but not. we have been lucky to collect.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

JMoss, 
Ya, I have seen the large items but I don’t have the floor space nor the space to store things of this size not to mention the money to buy them. I would pretty much be one and done, I bought the HD horse last year at 70% off ....I had a huge draw spring bag that I could store it in but it is taking up a lot of space in the garage. I plan on putting this huge guy on top of my kitchen island and decorating under it. If that doesn’t work I will have to keep him in the bag until another flash of brilliance comes to me.
I did find the cutest hand towels....row after row of Halloween decorated cupcakes. Bought two sets...one for me the others for the grandkids homes. Looking for another set but it seems they are gone....you gotta be quick!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, I didn't find a throw I liked, didn't see any towels I couldn't live without, & only walked out with a little thing of Halloween cupcake picks & a non-Halloween unicorn birthday card.

They aren't getting my money this year & that's OK.

But we're going on vacay & I will hit up the TJMaxx/HG there. Sometimes they have more stuff & different stuff but I'm not that hopeful for them this year.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Is anyone here from the Augusta GA really? The stores around here are ridiculous. There have never been displays like the ones seen in other pics. Ugh!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

**Augusta Ga area


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I bought 2 sets of Halloween saucers=one was a rae dunn set...bwahahaha. and 2 serving trays with those bicycle riding skeletons.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> Is anyone here from the Augusta GA really? The stores around here are ridiculous. There have never been displays like the ones seen in other pics. Ugh!



Don’t feel bad, the stores in my town don’t have nowhere near those displays either, and I’m in Charlotte NC area!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/?...yAccess:false)&Nrpp=180&Ntt=halloween&&prev=1
some new stuff added


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

Raleigh is just as boring.

Someone didn’t get the memo around here or everyone is buying everything before I show up ? there used to be aisles of Halloween decor but this year there are only a few small sections.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I have finally able to pull out my table runners, hand towels, table clothes, etc. Again, what new stuff that is out there is a little on the bland side. Finally found my toaster from HD...I love it. There is nothing being offered like this...anywhere. I was kinda hoping for a blender or kitchen timer....something new.
...


----------



## queenswake (Aug 17, 2016)

zo6marlene said:


> I have finally able to pull out my table runners, hand towels, table clothes, etc. Again, what new stuff that is out there is a little on the bland side. Finally found my toaster from HD...I love it. There is nothing being offered like this...anywhere. I was kinda hoping for a blender or kitchen timer....something new.
> ...


KMart has this blender: https://www.kmart.com/bug-blender/p...ov1Bcyi3du7YUsuUykBoC6Q8QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I do not know where ther is a Kmart anywhere near me...they have all disappeared over the last few years. Thank you ! I will order it .


----------



## Barnardrm1! (Oct 31, 2017)

Oriental Trading has a blender also. Hope it works for you!


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

queenswake said:


> KMart has this blender: https://www.kmart.com/bug-blender/p...ov1Bcyi3du7YUsuUykBoC6Q8QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


I just placed my order! It is discounted now...they said I should get it in a week. 
Thanks so much for the information.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Barnardrm1! said:


> Oriental Trading has a blender also. Hope it works for you!


The Oriental Trading is the same one as Kmart....but it had a video of it working . Glad I ordered it. You guys are great....thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

OK guys. As I go thru my Halloween stuff to decorate, I am getting completely overwhelmed because I just have WAY TOO MUCH! Somethings gotta go   

I’m going to list a few things in the for sale section of the forum before I list on EBay or elsewhere, and I thought I’d post here in case any of you are interested and are local? I’m in the Charlotte, NC area. Some of these things I will be unable to ship.

$100 for the pair.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Been to the ones here in VA Beach & they're not so great either. Once again, went in to couple here, looked around & bought one of those Crazy Head pencils that was a pumpkin.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

Home Sense and Marshalls here in Canada are nowhere near as stocked as they were a few years ago. I have definitely noticed smaller aisles, less product each year. Marshalls is just pitiful this year, not even an aisle in the stores I have been to just a table with a few items on it.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> OK guys. As I go thru my Halloween stuff to decorate, I am getting completely overwhelmed because I just have WAY TOO MUCH! Somethings gotta go
> 
> I’m going to list a few things in the for sale section of the forum before I list on EBay or elsewhere, and I thought I’d post here in case any of you are interested and are local? I’m in the Charlotte, NC area. Some of these things I will be unable to ship.
> 
> ...


Im looking for the witch bust from these stores. Lmk if available for sale


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

kittyvibe said:


> Im looking for the witch bust from these stores. Lmk if available for sale



Unfortunately I do not! I never even saw that one in a store when they were around either.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Picked these up without getting harassed by a “Dunnie!”


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Awww, kitties!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

If anyone has or finds this felt ghost garland that I purchased at Tjmaxx this year, I'll pay a $25 finders fee in addition to cost and shipping. I'm hoping to find two more but no luck so far at any of the stores or eBay. Whats unique is the black and white twisted cord, also how the white felt was cut and backed with black felt to create the eyes and mouth. It came boxed, a set of 10 ghosts. Thank you!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Do you realise that inn Australia a "dunnie" is a toilet?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Once again, went into HG/TJMaxx & only came out with cupcake picks & liners. I'm turning them into the heads & skirts for chenille ornaments so I bought them out of all they had.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

DandyBrit said:


> Do you realise that inn Australia a "dunnie" is a toilet?


That's actually appropriate for the way those freaks act when someone other than them has the audacity to buy that particular brand. weird.
And Impy, that's why I bought them. They're not really Halloweeny but I love the kitties!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

grandma lise said:


> If anyone has or finds this felt ghost garland that I purchased at Tjmaxx this year, I'll pay a $25 finders fee in addition to cost and shipping. I'm hoping to find two more but no luck so far at any of the stores or eBay. Whats unique is the black and white twisted cord, also how the white felt was cut and backed with black felt to create the eyes and mouth. It came boxed, a set of 10 ghosts. Thank you!


I will look out for you! I saw several of the other styles and thought they were adorable. There was a ghost with pumpkin set and a witch set that was super cute. Honestly they look handmade. If I find any I'll be sure to let you know asap


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> Oooo I need a Halloween throw!!
> 
> Guess we're having dinner tonite across from the Homegoods store!!


This year Ross has had amazing throws! They even had some Betsy Johnson throws with skeletons and are too cute to pass up


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have seen very few large busts in the stores this year. Most are retreads from last year, like that Frankenstein with the bolt in his head.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> I have seen very few large busts in the stores this year. Most are retreads from last year, like that Frankenstein with the bolt in his head.



I haven’t seen any busts yet, old or new! Except that one skeleton guy. I’ve decided I’m not looking though!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm kinda OK there aren't new ones (& so is my husband), I'm just surprised since they've had so many for the last few years. Maybe they're just getting rid of old stock now, but I haven't seen any large new designs this year & if none show up I won't be upset.

I've seen several of the life sized DotD brides though. Most stores I've been in lately seem to have at least one.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I forgot, I did buy this double bust, cleverly disguised as a snow globe 

It’s actually the same one that I bought a couple years ago (the much much bigger version) so I couldn’t resist when I saw this on the TJM website.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Was this the one someone was looking for?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Never mind, these don’t have the twisted cord she likes


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I just picked up 3 of the Joanna Parker mugs from Ross! $3.99!!!


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

I've officially given up on ever finding witchy kitty, but I did finally find a mug I just had to buy this year. Look at that little witch!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Impy said:


> I've officially given up on ever finding witchy kitty, but I did finally find a mug I just had to buy this year. Look at that little witch!


Impy, saw this at Joann different colors but a Witchy Kitty https://www.joann.com/makers-halloween-black-cat-with-witch-hat/15974702.html ?


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Oooh, thank you! I might have to cave and alter the colors.


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Impy said:


> I've officially given up on ever finding witchy kitty, but I did finally find a mug I just had to buy this year. Look at that little witch!


Aww, that's so adorable!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I recall this cheeseboard was pretty popular when it first came out. I didn’t buy one nor do I plan to, but just thought I’d post that it’s up on the TJM website for sale if anyone was wanting one!

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...484?colorId=NS1155377&pos=1:125&Ntt=Halloween


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Found some goodies


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Found some goodies


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> This year Ross has had amazing throws! They even had some Betsy Johnson throws with skeletons and are too cute to pass up


Ross has been amazing this year! Most of my best buys have been there. 

I don't know what is going on, but I feel like H/T/M just were not bringing it this year. Or maybe the good stuff didn't make it to my area. I ended up seeing all the good stuff on Mercari at such a high mark up that it was outrageous. I mean I understand a finders fee, and a bit of profit, but 4 times the original price is just insane. 

I think someone earlier in the thread brought up that they were glad they had collected obsessively years prior. I agree! I mean, I only added 5 snow globes to my collection this year, which is like a record low. Hardly any busts...the dish sets that I saw were all the same thing over and over. But who knows! Maybe I just missed out and all of the re-sellers got there first. 

I did manage to get the ouija pillows this year at least! And I got the fortune teller lady. I guess I will just have to finish my dish sets and mug cabinets either through mercari or next year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I haven't even seen any Halloween mugs there that I want. I usually end up buying a couple (& eventually giving them away or Goodwilling them), & this year I haven't seen any that I've wanted.

I also have a standard my mugs have to meet since since I have small hands & those hands have started having some strength issues lately, they can't be too big, too heavy & the handle has to fit my hands so the mug doesn't droop if I pick it up with one hand. So in general I don't find many that fit the criteria but usually there's SOMETHING at these stores but this year there's nothing.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> I haven't even seen any Halloween mugs there that I want. I usually end up buying a couple (& eventually giving them away or Goodwilling them), & this year I haven't seen any that I've wanted.
> 
> I also have a standard my mugs have to meet since since I have small hands & those hands have started having some strength issues lately, they can't be too big, too heavy & the handle has to fit my hands so the mug doesn't droop if I pick it up with one hand. So in general I don't find many that fit the criteria but usually there's SOMETHING at these stores but this year there's nothing.


I wish I could say the same! I’m almost embarrassed to admit how many mugs I bought this season. I’m just one person....how many mugs does 1 person need? Apparently no limit in my mind. If I can get over the guilt, I’ll gather them all and take a photo.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

So many mugs are just too big or heavy for me. 

Well, went into HG looking for a new pot (& actually found one that was juuuust right) & was sad to see they've pretty much moved on to Christmas & that Halloween, while right at the front of the store to the right of the front doors, was down to the tables up front & one aisle, both sides & end cap.

I did buy them out of all the Halloween cupcake liner & pick sets I liked & found a few new ones that had Frankenstein & vampire heads as picks. Those came in a coffin shaped box & some of the others come in what looks like a little house & I plan on re-purposing all of the packaging. Making little scenes in them hopefully. I just need the right stuff & the right inspiration.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

The gift shop at my hospital has the JP mugs and a set of owl salt and pepper shakers ? I didn’t see a price one them but I had to do a double take when I walked past the display.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I was shocked when I went to 1 TJ Maxx they only had a square 5x5 table of halloween.....they actually had more of the thanksgiving stuff in store


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

A LOT of stores have move on to Christmas with a bit of "Fall/Harvest/Thanksgiving" thrown in.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I asked a sales clerk about that the other week...her comment was that people could use “Fall” decorations longer. It did not make any sense to me but I wasn’t going to argue the point with her. That’s like saying you could use Christmas on Valentine’s Day because it was mostly red. ?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

And these same stores will have Valentine's Day stuff out before Christmas too. I've been in CVS the week before Christmas & seen Valentine cards for kids.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Finally got my vampire water globe thingy delivered today. TJM really aren’t the fastest of shippers, let me tell ya. Nothing like Zulily of course, but still. 

Anyway, it’s really cute! When you shake it, there are little black bats floating all around.

I also got a Rae Dunn witch’s brew bowl. Not sure how this wasn’t sold out, because most of her holiday stuff doesn’t last long online, but I guess that’s mainly the large letter stuff. I bought this to go with the canister and pitcher I bought off of Mercari.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

If anyone was thinking about buying these from TJM online, just beware they may arrive broken. First I ordered 2 black ones. They both arrived broken. And by broken, I mean smashed to pieces. I called, told them about the packing issue, had 2 replacements sent. They attempted to fix part of the packing issue, but not all of it, so one arrived broken. While I was waiting for the replacements, they added the white ones online so I ordered 2 of those, figured I’d take my chance since I was already going thru it with the black ones. One arrived broken. So out of all of that, I ended up with one black one and one white one. They’re nice, but the ceramic is very thin and fragile on them, and it’s hard to get the lid to position correctly on it once you take it off. You have to keep spinning and spinning and spinning to get it in the right position before it sets in. That part is kinda frustrating. I probably won’t use them for what they were intended for (as a tureen) because of it.


----------



## DisneyMom2006 (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi Everyone! I’m trying to find out if anyone’s local HG store had the Pumpkin Gentleman Nutcrackers this year. My store got 1 in 2017 but not this year. I know a couple of stores got them in TN this year. I’m trying to locate a couple for a Masquerade Ball next year. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I know you probably don't want to hear this but you may already be too late to get them in store. TJMaxx/HG moved on to Christmas a while ago & now only have Halloween napkins left.


----------



## DisneyMom2006 (Nov 5, 2018)

Oh I know they’ve moved on to Christmas. I was just wanting to know if anyone saw them in their store this year. I’ve called several stores in my truck-State area with no luck. I’m going to check FB marketplace and craigslist to see if anyone has one or a pair they want to sell. I’m needing them for a Halloween masquerade ball next year. I like to start early on my decorations or purchasing them atleast.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I saw them in several stores here in MD & VA Beach but they were never around long & most stores only had one. Good luck & let us know if you find them & where you find them!


----------

